# Attack On Titan Verse vs Code Geass Verse



## Artist (May 9, 2022)

All characters are in character and at their best with their unique weapons, armor, skills, powers, & abilities included, with no outside help. Who wins?

All-out war happens between the two Verses as Eren brings the rumbling to Britannia.
​


----------



## Djomla (May 9, 2022)

Lelouch figures out where Eren is and Code Geass his ass into killing the enemy.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Gianfi (May 9, 2022)

Lelù code geasses the giants into killing themselves

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Artist (May 9, 2022)

Gianfi said:


> Lelù code geasses the giants into killing themselves


Eren has the Founder which can control the titans too.


----------



## Irradiance (May 9, 2022)

Skyfortress with nukes that flies several kilometers high in the air solos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## WhiskeyThan (May 9, 2022)

Doesn’t Frejya nukes solo?

The technology level is not fair, titans glassed from high up.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Akira1993 (May 9, 2022)

Code Geass verse has superior technology, mecha and nuke like Flea.

AOT verse stand no chance here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 9, 2022)

Code Geass verse smacks. You get Suzaku along with the lancelot and he's pretty much killing everyone. Worst case scenario one Fleia warhead is enough.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 9, 2022)

Without ridiculous amounts of pis to carry him, Lelouch’s lack of intelligence rears it’s head & he accidentally nukes himself

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## SSMG (May 9, 2022)

AoT verse stands 0 chance. 

As already said, the mechs or the nukes could solo... 

Not to mention of lelouch sees eren it's over as he'd mindfuck him into having all the titans kill themselves. 

CGverse wins Neg diff

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 9, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Without ridiculous amounts of pis to carry him, Lelouch’s lack of intelligence rears it’s head & he accidentally nukes himself


I'd be willing to argue that Lelouch will be able to pull it out without the pis but the OP says that everyone is at their best so its very likely that he'll be in his best knightmare frame with Suzaku watching his back


----------



## Solar (May 9, 2022)

Yeah, this is a pretty easy win for Code Geass from what I know of Attack on Titan.


----------



## Van Basten (May 9, 2022)

Our own technology is way too much for the power of the Titans and Code Geass is more advanced. Come on now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sabotage (May 10, 2022)

I'm not even sure the Damocles and its Fleija nukes are even needed.

Either Lancelot or the Guren could probably solo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 10, 2022)

It’s literally in the AoT narrative that like WWI era tech was surpassing the power of the Titans and you wanna pit them up against fucking Gundams…

Wow 

Also pretty sure Knightmares are like supersonic

Reactions: Funny 6 | Old 1


----------



## Artist (May 10, 2022)

Irradiance said:


> Skyfortress with nukes that flies several kilometers high in the air solos.


They have Airships did you forget this? Also 1 titan Nuke and that's coming down.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Artist (May 10, 2022)

SSMG said:


> AoT verse stands 0 chance.
> 
> As already said, the mechs or the nukes could solo...
> 
> ...


Good luck Geassing a giant several meters tall.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 10, 2022)

Artist said:


> They have Airships did you forget this? Also 1 titan Nuke and that coming down.


You think WW1 Era Airships have comparable altitude to the fucking Damocles?

Lets also ignore the energy shields 

Because why not

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 10, 2022)

Artist said:


> Good luck Geassing a giant several meters tall.


Is that your argument here? Lol it's not like they can't just blow everything up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sabotage (May 10, 2022)

>comparing warships with the Damocles


I guess if they had biplanes they could compete against KFs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SSMG (May 10, 2022)

What a great thread by a great poster

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Van Basten (May 10, 2022)

Artist said:


> They have Airships did you forget this? Also 1 titan Nuke and that coming down.


The fact that you think you made some great rebuttal is hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 10, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> It’s literally in the AoT narrative that like WWI era tech was surpassing the power of the Titans and you wanna pit them up against fucking Gundams…
> 
> Wow
> 
> Also pretty sure Knightmares are like supersonic


Actual Gundams trash Code Geass

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (May 10, 2022)

meat shield titans vs flying machine titans with nukes who wins

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 10, 2022)

another all star Artist thread

Reactions: Funny 7 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 10, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Actual Gundams trash Code Geass


Obvi

Its the concept


----------



## LawdyLawd (May 10, 2022)

Code Geass


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 10, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Obvi
> 
> Its the concept


The disparity is honestly kinda wild. Iirc, mass produced Zakus are above even the Lancelots lol.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 10, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> The disparity is honestly kinda wild. Iirc, mass produced Zakus are above even the Lancelots lol.


Im just using gundam synonymously with mecha is all


----------



## Van Basten (May 10, 2022)

This reminds me of the Harry Potter fandom where some (read: too many) peeps think Wizards/Witches can take on “modern” militaries. I use the word “modern” very broadly. They ain’t hiding for no reason.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 10, 2022)

Van Basten said:


> This reminds me of the Harry Potter fandom where some (read: too many) peeps think Wizards/Witches can take on “modern” militaries. I use the word “modern” very broadly. They ain’t hiding for no reason.


Lol? What is a military gonna do if someone just teleports into a base and charms a shit ton of people? They have no counter

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 10, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Im just using gundam synonymously with mecha is all


I know. Just taking the chance to shit on Code Geass lol.


----------



## Van Basten (May 11, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Lol? What is a military gonna do if someone just teleports into a base and charms a shit ton of people? They have no counter


Ah, there it is.


----------



## Artist (May 11, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> You think WW1 Era Airships have comparable altitude to the fucking Damocles?
> 
> Lets also ignore the energy shields
> 
> Because why not


Do the energy shields have infinite durability?


----------



## Artist (May 11, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Is that your argument here? Lol it's not like they can't just blow everything up


They? You said one-character solos? Are you giving that up now?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> Do the energy shields have infinite durability?


Does the colossal nuke have infinite output or range?

Otherwise this is a silly question


----------



## Artist (May 11, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> It’s literally in the AoT narrative that like WWI era tech was surpassing the power of the Titans and you wanna pit them up against fucking Gundams…
> 
> Wow
> 
> Also pretty sure Knightmares are like supersonic


Why are you using an old argument? That statement was made by a minor character without full knowledge of every titan that exist and without knowing what the founder can do.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> Why are you using an old argument?


Its not an old argument 

Its just a blatant fact


Artist said:


> That statement was made by a minor character without full knowledge of every titan


Doesnt need to be true for every titan to hold true bud

We legit saw WW1 era tech ripping through the armoured titan and we see canonballs decimate all “base titan” durability 

Mechs in CG are MCB+ level with supersonic speeds

The fuck are you even trying right now  


Artist said:


> the founder


Is a massive outlier that in no universe challenges what I just said

Mecha in CG can also fly 

Another narrative weakness of the Titans as noted in series an an advantage you have yet to address 

Kinda like every other advantage CG has really


----------



## Artist (May 11, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Does the colossal nuke have infinite output or range?
> 
> Otherwise this is a silly question


No, I'm asking you how strong the durability is stop dodging the question.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> No, I'm asking you how strong the durability is stop dodging the question.


Its shields are at least > MCB+ level as multiple MCB+ mechs firing nonstop couldn’t even damage the shields


----------



## Artist (May 11, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its not an old argument
> 
> Its just a blatant fact
> 
> ...


How fast do you think Titans are? What's Code Geass DC? It does actually.


----------



## Artist (May 11, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its shields are at least > MCB+ level as multiple MCB+ mechs firing nonstop couldn’t even damage the shields


So multiple Transforming colossal titans will be dropped on it.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> How fast do you think Titans are?


They are literally outrun by horses dude

And per the wiki, even Levis best shit is like FTE to low supersonic at most in terms of combat speeds


Artist said:


> What's Code Geass DC?


Mechs are MCB+ and supersonic+

Already said this

Fleija warheads are stated to “completely annihilate all matter” and can vaporize hundreds of said MCB mechs across a detonation range of 100KM and the damocles has hundreds of them and are at least city level I believe 




Artist said:


> It does actually.


Dont know what this is in reference to but I can promise you the answer is “no it doesnt”

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big Bob (May 11, 2022)

Wtf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> So multiple Transforming colossal titans will be dropped on it.


How are they dropping on something thats basically in orbit with energy shields

Why are you like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 11, 2022)

Yeah damocles can casually operate at a stated altitude of 300 KM

How tf are the titans touching it even if we ignore energy shields

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> They?


Yes they. It is AOT universe against Code Geass universe. 


Artist said:


> You said one-character solos?


You sure about that? 


Artist said:


> Are you giving that up now?


Maybe read what I actually said?


----------



## WhiskeyThan (May 11, 2022)

One character in the Damocles does Solo.

Legit, blind Nunnally solos from the Damocles.

Reactions: MAXIMUM 1


----------



## Sabotage (May 11, 2022)

This dude is legit implying the warships can operate at a higher altitude than the Damocles


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 11, 2022)

Lancelot could likely solo, Suzaku outpaced a dude with precog who could casually react to supersonic+ mechs

give him a FLEIJA gun and he solos even harder

only problem would be the mech having energy to last through the slaughter

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LawdyLawd (May 11, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Lancelot could likely solo, Suzaku outpaced a dude with precog who could casually react to supersonic+ mechs
> 
> give him a FLEIJA gun and he solos even harder
> 
> only problem would be the mech having energy to last through the slaughter


Suzaku vs Levi?

as in suzaku out the Lancelot. Levi with no gear.

both just have swords or knives 

both are ridiculously acrobatic fighters in their verse


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 11, 2022)

LawdyLawd said:


> Suzaku vs Levi?
> 
> as in suzaku out the Lancelot. Levi with no gear.
> 
> ...


Is Suzaku under Lelouch’s Geass? 
And does Levi have anything comparable to Suzakus machine gun feat?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 11, 2022)

LawdyLawd said:


> Suzaku vs Levi?
> 
> as in suzaku out the Lancelot. Levi with no gear.
> 
> ...


A pretty close fight tbh, Suzaku should have higher reactions times due to his piloting skills though


----------



## Artist (May 14, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> They are literally outrun by horses dude
> 
> And per the wiki, even Levis best shit is like FTE to low supersonic at most in terms of combat speeds
> 
> ...


Ah, the good old days. I remember when I used the exact same argument against someone just to be debunked in the next comment. I'm really counting on titans for this fight, not really the humans. I'm talking about all mechas combined. If it really is city-level then the Rumbling stomps. It's in reference to WWI Tech beating all the Titans including the Founding Titan and no it doesn't.


----------



## Artist (May 14, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> How are they dropping on something thats basically in orbit with energy shields
> 
> Why are you like this


The energy shields durability was already explained, and it might not be able to handle Multible exploding Colossal Titans.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 14, 2022)

Artist said:


> The energy shields durability was already explained, and it might not be able to handle Multible exploding Colossal Titans.


Dude still out here arguing about colossal explosion as if it’s gonna reach something out in orbit.


----------



## Artist (May 14, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Yeah damocles can casually operate at a stated altitude of 300 KM
> 
> How tf are the titans touching it even if we ignore energy shields


Easy the flying Titans or the Airships your choice carries the colossal Titans (In their human state) above the Damocles and they jump down and transform.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 14, 2022)

Artist said:


> above the Damocles


----------



## Adamant soul (May 14, 2022)

Artist said:


> Easy the flying Titans or the Airships your choice carries the colossal Titans (In their human state) above the Damocles and they jump down and transform.


Yeah good luck managing that without getting blown to pieces on the ascent.  

Admittedly it is an EASY way for the Titans to commit suicide though by drawing attention to themselves.


----------



## Masterblack06 (May 14, 2022)

This is just like on SB where dudes were claiming that the Rumbling could stop fucking gundams. You sound just like them Artist.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Valvatorez (May 14, 2022)

You gotta be mentally retarded to believe a verse below WW2 tech has any chance against any Real Robot franchise. Airlander 10 can reach 6100 meters at best and its 21st century technology . That's inferior to a P-51's service ceiling.  Code Geass utterly wrecks its inferior knockoff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 14, 2022)

Also the Damocles can literally go into orbit, they threw it into the fucking sun to destroy it

good luck with an airship reaching it there


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 14, 2022)

Artist said:


> The energy shields durability was already explained, and it might not be able to handle Multible exploding Colossal Titans.


Bruh the Damocles itself without the shield stood up to Lancelot Albion blasting the shit out of it multiple times, a single shot from him can casually wreck 8th generation knightmares lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 14, 2022)

Valvatorez said:


> You gotta be mentally retarded to believe a verse below WW2 tech has any chance against any Real Robot franchise. Airlander 10 can reach 6100 meters at best and it 21st century technology . That's inferior to a P-51's service ceiling.  Code Geass utterly wrecks its inferior knockoff.


Tbf, Code Geass is also an inferior knockoff in it’s own right, that in turn gets wrecked by the original.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 14, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Tbf, Code Geass is also an inferior knockoff in it’s own right, that in turn gets wrecked by the original.


Knockoff of what?


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 14, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Knockoff of what?


Gundam. Lelouch is a full on Char clone.


----------



## Sabotage (May 14, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Gundam. Lelouch is a full on Char clone.


I always saw Lelouch as a discount Reinhard from LOGH. But I guess this works too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 14, 2022)

Sabotage said:


> I always saw Lelouch as a discount Reinhard from LOGH. But I guess this works too


The former royal/noble who dons a mask to hide his identity while seeking revenge for his mother against the family that killed her. Not too surprising considering it’s still Sunrise, & Clamp are Char & Amuro fangirls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Valvatorez (May 14, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Gundam. Lelouch is a full on Char clone.


Unlike AOT, Code Geass is actually a good rip off.
Though Sunrise unlike Hackayama actually earned that and aren't as blatant and lazy writers. Well, most of the time.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 14, 2022)

Valvatorez said:


> Unlike AOT, Code Geass is actually a good rip off.
> Though Sunrise unlike Hackayama actually earned that and aren't as blatant and lazy writers. Well, most of the time.


I wouldn’t call Code Geass good, but to each his own. It’s over the top theatrics & goofiness are definitely entertaining at least.


----------



## SSBMonado (May 14, 2022)

So... being charitable and ignoring the problem of the titans reaching the Damocles vertically, how the fuck are they even supposed to get close horizontally? 
Forget the strongest Knightmares or Fleijas, these useless ass airships wouldn't get anywhere without getting T-posed to death by the Gawain.
... or, you know, Lelouch could choose not to flex and just send one or two fodder soldiers in mass-produced knightmares to swat all of them out of the sky.



Valvatorez said:


> You gotta be mentally retarded to believe a verse below WW2 tech has any chance against any Real Robot franchise. Airlander 10 can reach 6100 meters at best and it 21st century technology . That's inferior to a P-51's service ceiling.  Code Geass utterly wrecks its inferior knockoff.



Huh, so AoT managed to rip off both Code Geass and Claymore at the same time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 14, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Huh, so AoT managed to rip off both Code Geass and Claymore at the same time.


Haha, let’s not forget the obvious - eternal champions and muv luv


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 14, 2022)

Artist said:


> Good luck Geassing a giant several meters tall.


Geass worked on the collective unconsciousness, a titan's nothing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Artist (May 15, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Yes they. It is AOT universe against Code Geass universe.
> 
> You sure about that?
> 
> Maybe read what I actually said?


Wow, with 1 guy covering his back that's a big difference.


----------



## Artist (May 15, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Dude still out here arguing about colossal explosion as if it’s gonna reach something out in orbit.


Why are they there instead of on Earth where the fight takes place? If you're trying to save them by BFRing them at the beginning of the fight then fine.


----------



## Artist (May 15, 2022)

Galo de Lion said:


> Geass worked on the collective unconsciousness, a titan's nothing


Proof.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SSMG (May 15, 2022)

Valvatorez said:


> You gotta be mentally retarded

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (May 15, 2022)

Valvatorez said:


> You gotta be mentally retarded to believe a verse below WW2 tech has any chance against any Real Robot franchise. Airlander 10 can reach 6100 meters at best and it 21st century technology . That's inferior to a P-51's service ceiling.  Code Geass utterly wrecks its inferior knockoff.


Yes, I know that they're similar. Still with this WW2 crap I already answered this.


----------



## Artist (May 15, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Bruh the Damocles itself without the shield stood up to Lancelot Albion blasting the shit out of it multiple times, a single shot from him can casually wreck 8th generation knightmares lol


I already got told he's Multi-city block at best that's not that strong in AOT.


----------



## Artist (May 15, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Knockoff of what?


it's also a slight ripoff of Death Note.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 15, 2022)

Artist said:


> I already got told he's Multi-city block at best that's not that strong in AOT.


What is AoT at?


Artist said:


> Yes, I know that they're similar. Still with this WW2 crap I already answered this.


Please explain again, i want this repeated for future generations to read


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 15, 2022)

Artist said:


> Wow, with 1 guy covering his back that's a big difference.


Yes. It is. I know you're trolling but actually put in a better effort here.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 15, 2022)

Artist said:


> Proof.


Code geass season 2 episode 21.
This is for your collective unconscious request


----------



## Valvatorez (May 15, 2022)

Artist said:


> Still with this WW2 crap I already answered this.


You didn't. Your just using spergbattle like statements and downplayed like they do while pulling it out of your butt like most entry level VS debaters .
You provided no proof that anyone in AOT is beyond WW1 tech despite what is seen on screen/panel.


----------



## Sabotage (May 15, 2022)

This clown still has not explained how they'll reach the Damocles


----------



## SSBMonado (May 15, 2022)

He also hasn't explained how AoT avoids getting Fleija'd the instant the match starts.


----------



## Kroczilla (May 15, 2022)

How did this reach 3 pages? FFS, Damocles and FLIEJAs are overkill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (May 16, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> What is AoT at?
> 
> Please explain again, i want this repeated for future generations to read


Eren is town level, and the rumbling can level everything on a continent in 4 minutes.

What needs repeating? That AOT and Code Geass are similar?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (May 16, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Yes. It is. I know you're trolling but actually put in a better effort here.


----------



## Artist (May 16, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Code geass season 2 episode 21.
> This is for your collective unconscious request


Good now, can you post it here?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 16, 2022)

Artist said:


> Eren is town level, and the rumbling can level everything on a continent in 4 minutes.
> 
> What needs repeating? That AOT and Code Geass are similar?


What makes eren town level? Please show me

cause of his size? Lol

no repeat why you think AoT wins

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 16, 2022)

Artist said:


> Eren is town level, and the rumbling can level everything on a continent in 4 minutes.
> 
> What needs repeating? That AOT and Code Geass are similar?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sabotage (May 16, 2022)

Artist said:


> Eren is town level, and the rumbling can level everything on a continent in 4 minutes.
> 
> What needs repeating? That AOT and Code Geass are similar?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (May 16, 2022)

Code Grass verse is technologically too advanced for aot. The mechas are much superior to you average titan. As long as Lelouch doesn't act like a retard they sweeps the titans

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 16, 2022)

Artist said:


> Good now, can you post it here?



Can you post a titan surviving anything like a fleia warhead, or getting high enough to reach the damocles when you already stated that everyone is at their best?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 16, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Can you post a titan surviving anything like a fleia warhead, or getting high enough to reach the damocles when you already stated that everyone is at their best?


As per @Artist ’s words, their warships would carry colossals above damocles somehow and they’d be dropped one by one on top of damocles and as they transform, the explosions would destroy damocles.
As to how they’d be able to do that without getting nuked, only ymir knows.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BossKitten (May 16, 2022)

Code Geass has better waifus, characters (not counting Levi, Zeek, and commander A), story exicuation, tech, geniuses, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 16, 2022)

BossKitten said:


> Code Geass has better waifus, characters (not counting Levi, Zeek, and commander A), story exicuation, tech, geniuses, etc.


None of them are better than

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 16, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> None of them are better than


Pure loyalty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BossKitten (May 16, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> None of them are better than



Orange is a true ride or die, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Artist (May 17, 2022)

Sabotage said:


> This clown still has not explained how they'll reach the Damocles


To be honest, nobody's posted proof on Damocles. There's claims that they can nuke everything no proof, there's claims that they have energy shields no proof, there's claims that they're super fast still nothing so before you get on me for that stuff how about you look in the mirror.

Reactions: Ningen 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kroczilla (May 17, 2022)

Artist said:


> To be honest, nobody's posted proof on Damocles. There's claims that they can nuke everything no proof, there's claims that they have energy shields no proof, there's claims that they're super fast still nothing so before you get on me for that stuff how about you look in the mirror.


Have you never watched Code Geass?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (May 17, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> What makes eren town level? Please show me
> 
> cause of his size? Lol
> 
> no repeat why you think AoT wins


That's what I'm thinking his size and he still has the Attack titan, The Warhammer Titan, and the Founder titan. There's more than one reason mostly this The Founder can counter most things Code Geass has and the rumbling will kill off the rest. The Rumbling took out everything on 1 continent in 4 minutes, which means if he's not stopped he can take out everything on 7 continents in 28 minutes with the Rumbling.


----------



## Artist (May 17, 2022)

Also, here's what would happen if the modern world with today's tech which, whether we win or not is dependent on knowledge not weapons.

No knowledge

With full knowledge.

What I believe happens with the world as it is now. With multiple viruses, high crime, and war outbreaks happening.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhiskeyThan (May 17, 2022)

Low quality, but he mentions the Damocles going 300KM up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Artist (May 17, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Can you post a titan surviving anything like a fleia warhead, or getting high enough to reach the damocles when you already stated that everyone is at their best?


If he makes it there maybe. I don't even know what level that is can it work on anything in fiction or does it have limits if so, what are they?


----------



## Artist (May 17, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Have you never watched Code Geass?


Do you know how Debating works?

Reactions: Ningen 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kroczilla (May 17, 2022)

Artist said:


> Do you know how Debating works?


I mean, I assume part of debating is having some knowledge of exactly what you're debating against.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 17, 2022)

I’m pretty sure Artist has some knowledge on Cg anyway.
He just has a fetish on acting daft in the interweb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sabotage (May 17, 2022)

Artist said:


> To be honest, nobody's posted proof on Damocles. There's claims that they can nuke everything no proof, there's claims that they have energy shields no proof, there's claims that they're super fast still nothing so before you get on me for that stuff how about you look in the mirror.


Ok, I'll bite. Since Isayama hasn't given us any specs on AOT warships, we'll go with its IRL equivalent, . According to the article, in the later stages of WW1, improved zeppelins had an operating altitude of 5000 meters and a ceiling of 6400 meters. Now, we've never seen AOT airships operate several kilometers in the air, but let's assume they can. Oh, but what's this from the same article:



> The improved safety was offset by the extra strain on the airship crews caused by altitude sickness and exposure to extreme cold and operating difficulties caused by cold and unpredictable high winds encountered at altitude.


So, even if they could get to that altitude, their performance would be severely hampered. All while trying to dodge flying KFs and nukes.

In comparison, as WhiskeyThan posted, the Damocles can operate at 300 km. To that in perspective, outer space begins at the , 100 km above sea level. So yeah, airships ain't doing shit


And as for the fleijas


This is the damage they can do. And the Damocles can spam these

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 17, 2022)

Artist said:


> That's what I'm thinking his size and he still has the Attack titan, The Warhammer Titan, and the Founder titan. There's more than one reason mostly this The Founder can counter most things Code Geass has and the rumbling will kill off the rest. The Rumbling took out everything on 1 continent in 4 minutes, which means if he's not stopped he can take out everything on 7 continents in 28 minutes with the Rumbling.


This is gold tbh, keep posting this im having a blast

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SSBMonado (May 17, 2022)

Small correction: The Fleijas the Damocles can spam have 10 times the blast radius of the one used in the clip.
That's an AoE with a 100 km diameter, resulting in stuff like this:



That barely visible clump of white pixels in the center of the ring of dust is the Damocles, which is 3 km in height.

Have fun trying it out-maneuver that, with WW1 era airships

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WhiskeyThan (May 17, 2022)

B-b-but.

The rumbling flattened a continent!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sabotage (May 17, 2022)

WhiskeyThan said:


> B-b-but.
> 
> The rumbling flattened a continent!


It didn't even flatten Marley, which makes no sense since it's the closest landmass to Paradis

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Artist (May 18, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> I mean, I assume part of debating is having some knowledge of exactly what you're debating against.


It's also to show proof when asked especially after making a claim.


----------



## Artist (May 18, 2022)

WhiskeyThan said:


> Low quality, but he mentions the Damocles going 300KM up.


And you're still trying move the Damocles after I told you the fight takes place.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (May 18, 2022)

Sabotage said:


> Ok, I'll bite. Since Isayama hasn't given us any specs on AOT warships, we'll go with its IRL equivalent, . According to the article, in the later stages of WW1, improved zeppelins had an operating altitude of 5000 meters and a ceiling of 6400 meters. Now, we've never seen AOT airships operate several kilometers in the air, but let's assume they can. Oh, but what's this from the same article:
> 
> 
> So, even if they could get to that altitude, their performance would be severely hampered. All while trying to dodge flying KFs and nukes.
> ...


That didn't even look like city level, and are we still talking about WW1? When I already showed you 2 videos on Modern Warfare vs the Rumbling. That was to stop you from referencing WW1 WW2 and Modern warfare being above the Rumbling.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sabotage (May 18, 2022)

Artist said:


> That didn't even look like city level, and are we still talking about WW1? When I already showed you 2 videos on Modern Warfare vs the Rumbling. That was to stop you from referencing WW1 WW2 and Modern warfare being above the Rumbling.


You were the one saying that the airships would fly over the Damocles and drop Colossal Titans on it.
 

And you bring up the Rumbling like it matters. You realize all the majority of CG forces are in the air, right? What are they even supposed to do them before the fleijas rain down? Remember:


SSBMonado said:


> Small correction: The Fleijas the Damocles can spam have 10 times the blast radius of the one used in the clip.
> That's an AoE with a 100 km diameter, resulting in stuff like this:
> 
> 
> ...


The Damocles can spam these. Code Geass would stomp with literally zero casualties


----------



## MShadows (May 18, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Small correction: The Fleijas the Damocles can spam have 10 times the blast radius of the one used in the clip.
> That's an AoE with a 100 km diameter, resulting in stuff like this:
> 
> 
> ...


He ignored this post lol


----------



## Kroczilla (May 18, 2022)

Artist said:


> It's also to show proof when asked especially after making a claim.


Several others have done an excellent job providing evidence. But more to the point, i think you should probably just watch Code Geass to atleast have an idea of why most of us don't think AoT stands any chance here.

Also took the time to watch the Videos you posted. While I respect the effort put in by the creator, I have problems with his analysis and final conclusions. However, even he had modern humans winning more times than not. Code Geass have mechs that can single handedly wipe out a modern military battalion with ease. Its really not much of a competition tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 18, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Several others have done an excellent job providing evidence. But more to the point, i think you should probably just watch Code Geass to atleast have an idea of why most of us don't think AoT stands any chance here.
> 
> Also took the time to watch the Videos you posted. While I respect the effort put in by the creator, I have problems with his analysis and final conclusions. However, even he had modern humans winning more times than not. Code Geass have mechs that can single handedly wipe out a modern military battalion with ease. Its really not much of a competition tbh


It’s very flawed.
ww1 canons are enough to dismantle even the armored titan, much less the normal ones.
Also, lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Big Bob (May 18, 2022)

Mans really posted videos saying the rumbling beats modern military and thought that proved anything

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 18, 2022)

Artist said:


> *the fight takes place*.





Artist said:


> All characters are in character and at their best with their unique weapons, armor, skills, powers, & abilities included, with no outside help. Who wins?


This means the Damocles is already at it's best which means it is piloted by Schneizels team at it's highest altitude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhiskeyThan (May 18, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> This means the Damocles is already at it's best which means it is piloted by Schneizels team at it's highest altitude.


He’s still going to say the space Zepplins drop spacesuit wearing titans onto that flying super weapon.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 18, 2022)

WhiskeyThan said:


> He’s still going to say the space Zepplins drop spacesuit wearing titans onto that flying super weapon.


If he can prove that they even can reach it then sure lol they not getting past its shields though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 18, 2022)

Dude really thought he made a point lmao


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 18, 2022)

Artist might be the single dumbest person to ever visit this forum

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4 | Ningen 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 18, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Artist might be the single dumbest person to ever visit this forum


Thats an achievement in its own right tbf

have you seen some of the people that post here lol

also, for real either 9th gen knightmare frame could solo AoT easily. Suzaku literally blitzed top tier pilots with 7-8th gen frames

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 18, 2022)

AND LET'S NOT EVEN MENTION THE MOVIE.....


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 18, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Thats an achievement in its own right tbf
> 
> have you seen some of the people that post here lol
> 
> also, for real either 9th gen knightmare frame could solo AoT easily. Suzaku literally blitzed top tier pilots with 7-8th gen frames


oh definitely im speaking this taking into account all the people ive seen post here since 2012 lol (tho I did take a 5 year break ....)

Artist outdoes them all

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SSBMonado (May 18, 2022)

Just to put that whole "rumbling vs modern day military" stuff into perspective:

In the war in Code Geass' prologue, Japan with its "modern" (read: already more advanced than our stuff IRL) military got utterly shitstomped by the Britannian army, specifically because of the introduction of Knightmares. 


Fast forward 7-8 years to where the main story takes place, you got the introduction of the Lancelot


That's the weakest version of the Lancelot literally karate chopping the heads off of other Knightmares. Mind, the ones shown here are significantly stronger than the ones that stomped Japan in the prologue. 

The Lancelot keeps getting upgraded throughout season 1 and eventually serves as the basis for the design of the Vincent in season 2, which in turn gets mass produced as the Vincent-Ward to become the main force of Britannia. 
In case the implication is lost on you, this means that the fodder soldiers swarming around the Damocles by the thousands are all _at least_ as strong as the episode 1 Lancelot, likely much stronger. 

Now, besides the Lancelot, we also got the Knightmares of the knights of the round. These are all portrayed to be on the same level as season 2 version of the Lancelot (named Lancelot Conquista), and thus are vastly stronger than episode one Lancelot.


This is how the knights of the round fare against 9th generation Knightmares

And naturally, this is without even mentioning the Damocles

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kroczilla (May 18, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Just to put that whole "rumbling vs modern day military" stuff into perspective:
> 
> In the war in Code Geass' prologue, Japan with its "modern" (read: already more advanced than our stuff IRL) military got utterly shitstomped by the Britannian army, specifically because of the introduction of Knightmares.
> 
> ...


Like I said earlier, Damocles isn't needed here imho


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 18, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Like I said earlier, Damocles isn't needed here imho


Of course not. But it's fun watching artist try to beat it


----------



## SoulOfCinder (May 18, 2022)

@Artist Chin up champ, youll get em next time


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 18, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Like I said earlier, Damocles isn't needed here imho


Yea Lancelot or Guren would easily solo this.


----------



## Artist (May 19, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Small correction: The Fleijas the Damocles can spam have 10 times the blast radius of the one used in the clip.
> That's an AoE with a 100 km diameter, resulting in stuff like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Still, with this WW1 shit, are you even listening?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (May 19, 2022)

Sabotage said:


> It didn't even flatten Marley, which makes no sense since it's the closest landmass to Paradis


I literally said if they weren't stopped.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> Still, with this WW1 shit, are you even listening?


You still have yet to address what their zeppelins are Going to do to reach the Damocles

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kroczilla (May 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> Still, with this WW1 shit, are you even listening?


AoT's tech is largely WW1 era though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (May 19, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Several others have done an excellent job providing evidence. But more to the point, i think you should probably just watch Code Geass to atleast have an idea of why most of us don't think AoT stands any chance here.
> 
> Also took the time to watch the Videos you posted. While I respect the effort put in by the creator, I have problems with his analysis and final conclusions. However, even he had modern humans winning more times than not. Code Geass have mechs that can single handedly wipe out a modern military battalion with ease. Its really not much of a competition tbh


I've litterally seen Code Geass all the way up to the girl masturbating in the dark and Zero's attempted rape of CC. then I stopped for a while, and I got back on when Zero was fighting his father, I don't remember seeing the end of that fight. The ending of the series was spoiled for me on Youtube so I just stopped after that.

I told you that because of knowledge and maybe Prep time and Code Geass has neither in this fight. Good luck with the EMPS.


----------



## Artist (May 19, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> You still have yet to address what their zeppelins are Going to do to reach the Damocles


I already stated how then you tried to remove from the fight into space because you got scared.


----------



## Artist (May 19, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> AoT's tech is largely WW1 era though


Dude, that was a question.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> I already stated how then you tried to remove from the fight into space because you got scared.


Scared? Scared of what?
Jesus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> I already stated how then you tried to remove from the fight into space because you got scared.


Incomprehensible babble, Damocles can still fight from up there so it doesnt matter.

if i can punch a dude from halfway across the galaxy it doesnt matter if we are on different planets lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSBMonado (May 19, 2022)

It's only considered BFR if the character is moved to a place where they can no longer participate in the fight.
Since the Damocles can fire Fleijas from low orbit just fine, so it's not a case of BFR. Tough shit.

Not that it would matter, since even if the damn thing was hovering 100 meters off the ground, there's still precisely fuck-all in AoT that could get through its shields, including your precious colossal titan bombs on their obsolete ass dirigibles.

You've yet to address how these things even get anywhere close to the Damocles without getting...
- atomized by a Fleija along with the rest of AoT
- sniped out of the sky from dozens of kilometers away by the Mordred, Gawain or any other Knightmare with long-ranged weapons
- swarmed by the thousands of Vincent-Wards accompanying the Damocles, any ONE of which would be enough to wipe out AoT's whole fleet
or
- styled on by literally any custom Knightmare

Personally, I like the scenario of the AoT side somehow managing to surround the Damocles. Lelouch (accurately) deduces that Fleija's are complete and utter overkill, so he just boots up the Gawain and does his best karate kid impression (you know, "sweep the leg"?)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (May 19, 2022)

Sabotage said:


> It didn't even flatten Marley, which makes no sense since it's the closest landmass to Paradis


Eren literally flattened most of the world including Marley. Hence the need to retreat to a high mountain mesa, in what the few survivors left thought would stop the Rumbling.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 19, 2022)

The World said:


> Eren literally flattened most of the world including Marley. Hence the need to retreat to a high mountain mesa, in what the few survivors left thought would stop the Rumbling.


Figuratively.
He just sent a bunch of mindless meatshield their way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulOfCinder (May 19, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Figuratively.
> He just sent a bunch of mindless meatshield their way.


Also not true. He was controlling them through the founding titan. He even had them swim underwater at a point.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 20, 2022)

SoulOfCinder said:


> Also not true. He was controlling them through the founding titan. He even had them swim underwater at a point.


Doesn’t make them not mindless.


----------



## Artist (May 20, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Artist might be the single dumbest person to ever visit this forum





OneSimpleAnime said:


> Thats an achievement in its own right tbf
> 
> have you seen some of the people that post here lol
> 
> also, for real either 9th gen knightmare frame could solo AoT easily. Suzaku literally blitzed top tier pilots with 7-8th gen frames


OG is just mad that I told him Saibamen beats gumby. Still he's talking about my IQ when he thinks Gumby solos Several comic Multiverses Alone.
As for you, you couldn't tell the differences between a Question and statement earlier.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (May 20, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Scared? Scared of what?
> Jesus.


No, scared of them being destroyed if you left them on Earth.


----------



## Artist (May 20, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Incomprehensible babble, Damocles can still fight from up there so it doesnt matter.
> 
> if i can punch a dude from halfway across the galaxy it doesnt matter if we are on different planets lol


Incomprehensible babble.


----------



## SSMG (May 20, 2022)

Artist said:


> babble.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## SSBMonado (May 20, 2022)

Come on, those "arguments" in favor of AoT used to be a lot more funny than that. Get your twisted head back in the game.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulOfCinder (May 20, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Doesn’t make them not mindless.


If they can be controlled, then by definition they aren't mindless


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 20, 2022)

Artist said:


> OG is just mad that I told him Saibamen beats gumby. Still he's talking about my IQ when he thinks Gumby solos Several comic Multiverses Alone.
> As for you, you couldn't tell the differences between a Question and statement earlier.


Love how you didnt even try to argue for AoT anymore lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## majin12 (May 20, 2022)

Well why is this train wreck of a match still going on. Shouldn't it be locked?

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 20, 2022)

Mods trying to see if Artist can convince us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## majin12 (May 20, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Mods trying to see if Artist can convince us


That's a pointless waste of time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 20, 2022)

Artist said:


> OG is just mad that I told him Saibamen beats gumby. Still he's talking about my IQ when he thinks Gumby solos Several comic Multiverses Alone.
> As for you, you couldn't tell the differences between a Question and statement earlier.


proving my point

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (May 21, 2022)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (May 21, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Love how you didnt even try to argue for AoT anymore lol






Artist said:


> I already stated how then you tried to remove from the fight into space because you got scared.





Artist said:


> No, scared of them being destroyed if you left them on Earth.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (May 21, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Mods trying to see if Artist can convince us


You didn't respond to my post.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 21, 2022)

Artist said:


>


This has nothing to do with them getting blitzed by Lancelot Albion or nuked, which youve failed to address for the umpteenth time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (May 21, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> This has nothing to do with them getting blitzed by Lancelot Albion or nuked, which youve failed to address for the umpteenth time


How is he blitzing with what speed?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 21, 2022)

Artist said:


> How is he blitzing with what speed?


You arent looking at the posts in your own thread, friend

4-5th gen knightmare frames are so state of the art they single handedly won a war with Japan in the modern day, Suzaku in his 9th gen frame blitzed multiple 7th gen knightmares and wiped out a whole battalion with a casual barrage from his energy wings before they could react.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Artist (May 21, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> You arent looking at the posts in your own thread, friend
> 
> 4-5th gen knightmare frames are so state of the art they single handedly won a war with Japan in the modern day, Suzaku in his 9th gen frame blitzed multiple 7th gen knightmares and wiped out a whole battalion with a casual barrage from his energy wings before they could react.


You aren't either I already posted something on modern Warfare vs the Rumbling.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 21, 2022)

Artist said:


> You didn't respond to my post.


I quoted you last and you haven't responded yet. And even before that I asked you a question which you didn't answer so the balls in your court.


OneSimpleAnime said:


> This has nothing to do with them getting blitzed by Lancelot Albion or nuked, which youve failed to address for the umpteenth time


Can you address this though? Because at this point you obviously have given up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 21, 2022)

Artist said:


> You aren't either I already posted something on modern Warfare vs the Rumbling.


Cool, knightmares that are old as shit and seen as useless literally crushed a modern military. You didnt read what i fucking wrote

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 21, 2022)

Let’s be real, modern military is not losing to the rumbling as well.
Considering that Tree busting is enough to obliterate the “armored” titan, no way any of them are surviving modern day missiles, lmao.
But sure, @Artist bout to grasp straws and use some random youtubers video as evidence.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 21, 2022)

does anyone remember when Artist claimed King Arthur was real, and then posted an article as proof and the article said he wasn't real and Artist said he didn't actually read it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Ningen 1


----------



## Big Bob (May 21, 2022)

I love how even in the comment section of those videos, the majority of people are saying the rumbling would lose to a modern military   

But yeah, the youtube channel with 6 videos is totally correct guys.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2022)

Code Geass has tons of nukes and mind-rape and other broken shit with the Geass abilities from CC lmao.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 21, 2022)

This is not hard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (May 22, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> I quoted you last and you haven't responded yet. And even before that I asked you a question which you didn't answer so the balls in your court.
> 
> Can you address this though? Because at this point you obviously have given up


Yeah, I've literally posted videos mentioning their speed, But if you want more here  we've had this already about the speed of the Titans or do you not remember?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (May 22, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Cool, knightmares that are old as shit and seen as useless literally crushed a modern military. You didnt read what i fucking wrote


I did I'm saying the Rumbling can do the same.


----------



## Artist (May 22, 2022)

Galo de Lion said:


> This is not hard


So, they blew up a building and dodged bullets


----------



## Big Bob (May 22, 2022)

Why does it even matter if the rumbling can(doubtful) when old ass knightmares shit stomped a modern army and the best version of the knightmares shit stomp those old ones?

At this point you're just arguing a completely different topic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SSBMonado (May 22, 2022)

Artist said:


> I did I'm saying the Rumbling can do the same.



You posted videos where even the creator conceded that modern day humanity would win against the rumbling. And in this thread you put AoT up against something that's vastly more advanced than modern day humanity. 
This isn't fucking rocket science.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 22, 2022)

Artist said:


> Yeah, I've literally posted videos mentioning their speed, But if you want more here  we've had this already about the speed of the Titans or do you not remember?


Address the Damocles. How are they getting to the Damocles which you already stated will be too high for them to reach

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 22, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Why does it even matter if the rumbling can(doubtful) when old ass knightmares shit stomped a modern army and the best version of the knightmares shit stomp those old ones?
> 
> At this point you're just arguing a completely different topic.


Actually its more like

9th gen knightmares >>>> 7th gen >> 6th gen >> 5th > 4th > 3rd >>> modern military

theres a massive gap, Suzaku casually blitzed and destroyed a huge group of 7th gen knightmares with some of the best pilots in the world

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Masterblack06 (May 22, 2022)

@Artist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Artist (May 23, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> I love how even in the comment section of those videos, the majority of people are saying the rumbling would lose to a modern military
> 
> But yeah, the youtube channel with 6 videos is totally correct guys.


We really using Youtube Comments as a counterargument now? Because Youtube commenters have always been known to be rational, reasonable, and logical people  . Are you sure you're not just agreeing with the commenters' because they disagree with the video just like you?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Big Bob (May 23, 2022)

Artist said:


> We really using Youtube Comments as a counterargument now? Because Youtube commenters have always been known to be rational, reasonable, and logical people. Are you sure you're not just agreeing with the commenters' because they disagree with the video just like you?


You are the one who posted those videos but the comments on them aren't applicable? Just like commentors may be wrong, so could the video.

It's a moot point anyway since even the old, inferior versions of knightmares shit on a modern military, let alone the entire verse at it's very best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (May 23, 2022)

Lastly, the reason I said Eren's Founder Titan counters the other side is because of the time effect his Titan has he can pull things out of the past and put things in the Past he could send the mindless titans back in time to kill the casts ancestors before they're even born, and Attack on Titan can go way further back than Code Geass can. So, while team 2 is focused on winning the battle team 1 will be focused on winning the war.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 23, 2022)

Address the Damocles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 23, 2022)

Artist said:


> Lastly, the reason I said Eren's Founder Titan counters the other side is because of the time effect his Titan has he can pull things out of the past and put things in the Past he could send the mindless titans back in time to kill the casts ancestors before they're even born, and Attack on Titan can go way further back than Code Geass can. So, while team 2 is focused on winning the battle team 1 will be focused on winning the war.


And then you realize there are no titans or past shifters to control.
Lmao


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 23, 2022)

Artist said:


> Lastly, the reason I said Eren's Founder Titan counters the other side is because of the time effect his Titan has he can pull things out of the past and put things in the Past he could send the mindless titans back in time to kill the casts ancestors before they're even born, and Attack on Titan can go way further back than Code Geass can. So, while team 2 is focused on winning the battle team 1 will be focused on winning the war.


This is a neutral scenario, hes not gonna do shit cause he doesnt have actual time travel lol


----------



## Artist (May 24, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Address the Damocles


This Addresses everything if Eren sends Titans back in time how is any of that stuff going to exist?



Artist said:


> Lastly, the reason I said Eren's Founder Titan counters the other side is because of the time effect his Titan has he can pull things out of the past and put things in the Past he could send the mindless titans back in time to kill the casts ancestors before they're even born, and Attack on Titan can go way further back than Code Geass can. So, while team 2 is focused on winning the battle team 1 will be focused on winning the war.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (May 24, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> And then you realize there are no titans or past shifters to control.
> Lmao


Seriously, you do realize the titans existed before Eren was born, right?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (May 24, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> This is a neutral scenario, hes not gonna do shit cause he doesnt have actual time travel lol


 What are you talking about?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 24, 2022)

Artist said:


> This Addresses everything if Eren sends Titans back in time how is any of that stuff going to exist?


That doesn't address the Damocles and that's not what he can do here. So I'm glad we finally see eye to eye that AOT loses. 

How is he going to pull from past Titans from a different universe that doesn't have Titans? He can't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 24, 2022)

However if everyone is at their best that means they're already under Lelouch’s Geass(Eren included). So he just orders them to die and then win

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Masterblack06 (May 24, 2022)

Artist said:


> What are you talking about?


You cant go back in time to attack another verse because that verses past isnt here to time travel into. This is basic vs debate knowledge son. What are you doing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Piecesis (May 24, 2022)

Artist is an actual genius tbh, he got this to 7 pages even though it's supposed to take 2 posts max.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 24, 2022)

Masterblack06 said:


> You cant go back in time to attack another verse because that verses past isnt here to time travel into. This is basic vs debate knowledge son. What are you doing


Its not even traditional time travel, which might work here lol

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 24, 2022)

Code Geass has superior space-time manipulation anyway thanks to the Collective Unconsciousness.


----------



## Artist (May 25, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> That doesn't address the Damocles and that's not what he can do here. So I'm glad we finally see eye to eye that AOT loses.
> 
> How is he going to pull from past Titans from a different universe that doesn't have Titans? He can't.


 He's pulling titans from his verse the fuck are you talking about?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (May 25, 2022)

Galo de Lion said:


> Code Geass has superior space-time manipulation anyway thanks to the Collective Unconsciousness.


That's the strongest thing In Code Geass, right?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Big Bob (May 25, 2022)

Lelouch geass' Mikasa into fucking him and Eren kills himself and all the titans out of jealousy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 25, 2022)

Artist said:


> He's pulling titans from his verse the fuck are you talking about?


So since you have constantly ducked what we have been asking you I'm gonna just leave it at this. Code Geass wins and easily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulOfCinder (May 25, 2022)

Artist said:


> He's pulling titans from his verse the fuck are you talking about?


He's pulling titans from his verse and inserting them into a verse whose past doesn't have titans? When has Eren been shown to do that? When has Eren been shown to be able to send titans back in time in SNK itself?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Artist (May 27, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Lelouch geass' Mikasa into fucking him and Eren kills himself and all the titans out of jealousy.


You got a dirty-ass mind... I like it.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Artist (May 27, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> So since you have constantly ducked what we have been asking you I'm gonna just leave it at this. Code Geass wins and easily


Dude, I've addressed the Damocles multiple times you just never accepted my answer.


----------



## Artist (May 27, 2022)

SoulOfCinder said:


> He's pulling titans from his verse and inserting them into a verse whose past doesn't have titans? When has Eren been shown to do that? When has Eren been shown to be able to send titans back in time in SNK itself?


He took Zeke to the past, didn't he? Okay then.


----------



## SoulOfCinder (May 27, 2022)

Artist said:


> He took Zeke to the past, didn't he? Okay then.


It's more complicated than that. We already know that the Attack Titan can send memories to future and past holders. The only reason Grisha was able to see Zeke as well was because he was with Eren in the Path dimension. But Zeke himself was unable to influence anything in that past.

And again, the only reason why Eren was able to send himself to Grisha was because there was a memory of the titans at that point in time. Something that doesn't exist in the neutral setting. So Eren can't do that anyway


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 27, 2022)

Artist said:


> Dude, I've addressed the Damocles multiple times you just never accepted my answer.


You have not. Lol You can't even dispute that they can't handle a single fleija warhead so yeah. Thanks for your time but this is done


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 27, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> You have not. Lol You can't even dispute that they can't handle a single fleija warhead so yeah. Thanks for your time but this is done


It’s because @Artist  seriously thinks their slowass warships could go undetected above damocles and drop shifters that would then destroy the damocles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2022)

Orange kun soloes


----------



## Artist (May 28, 2022)

SoulOfCinder said:


> It's more complicated than that. We already know that the Attack Titan can send memories to future and past holders. The only reason Grisha was able to see Zeke as well was because he was with Eren in the Path dimension. But Zeke himself was unable to influence anything in that past.
> 
> And again, the only reason why Eren was able to send himself to Grisha was because there was a memory of the titans at that point in time. Something that doesn't exist in the neutral setting. So Eren can't do that anyway


So how do you explain him bringing Bertolt Hoover to the future?

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Artist (May 28, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> You have not. Lol You can't even dispute that they can't handle a single fleija warhead so yeah. Thanks for your time but this is done


The things I've shown you up till now should be enough proof. However, the things I've seen for Code Geass don't even reach city level and you think it stomps Attack on Titan verse. Even without the Founder they're not threatened by non-city level feats.


----------



## SSBMonado (May 28, 2022)

Artist said:


> The things I've shown you up till now should be enough proof. However, the things I've seen for Code Geass don't even reach city level and you think it stomps Attack on Titan verse. Even without the Founder they're not threatened by non-city level feats.



> not even city level

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 28, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> > not even city level


Classic @Artist

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (May 28, 2022)

man ive seen stonewalling before but this is next level

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SoulOfCinder (May 28, 2022)

Artist said:


> So how do you explain him bringing Bertolt Hoover to the future?


When did he do this?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 28, 2022)

Artist said:


> The things I've shown you up till now should be enough proof. However, the things I've seen for Code Geass don't even reach city level and you think it stomps Attack on Titan verse. Even without the Founder they're not threatened by non-city level feats.


Care to prove they are city level or are you going to keep saying stupid shit over and over

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 28, 2022)

Artist said:


> The things I've shown you up till now should be enough proof.


So you really think a Zeppelin is reaching near orbit???   


Artist said:


> However, the things I've seen for Code Geass don't even reach city level and you think it stomps Attack on Titan verse. Even without the Founder they're not threatened by non-city level feats.


You sure you were watching Code Geass?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (May 29, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Care to prove they are city level or are you going to keep saying stupid shit over and over


Why would I prove Code Geass is City Level?


----------



## Big Bob (May 29, 2022)

Artist said:


> Why would I prove Code Geass is City Level?


Why don't you prove they are below city level?


----------



## Artist (May 29, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> So you really think a Zeppelin is reaching near orbit???
> 
> You sure you were watching Code Geass?


Dude you're pulling the same shit again they cannot leave the battle location.


----------



## Artist (May 29, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Why don't you prove they are below city level?


The burden of proof is on the one who makes the claim it's not up to me to prove that they can't it's up to you to prove that they can.


----------



## Big Bob (May 29, 2022)

Artist said:


> The burden of proof is on the one who makes the claim it's not up to me to prove that they can't it's up to you to prove that they can.


You are the one who claimed they are below city level.


Artist said:


> The things I've shown you up till now should be enough proof. However, the things I've seen for Code Geass don't even reach city level and you think it stomps Attack on Titan verse. Even without the Founder they're not threatened by non-city level feats.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (May 29, 2022)

Artist said:


> Dude you're pulling the same shit again they cannot leave the battle location.


Damn it's like the OP didn't even read THEIR OWN OP


Artist said:


> _*All characters are in character and at their best*_


Damocles at its best is near orbit able to fire down fleija war heads lol. Besides nobody said its leaving the battle location its just going above it to follow what the bolded is saying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (May 29, 2022)

You guys are better off not even bothering. The man is an absolute clown and further debating with him is just gonna further this clownery

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## SSMG (May 29, 2022)

Masterblack06 said:


> You guys are better off not even bothering. The man is an absolute clown and further debating with him is just gonna further this clownery


Yeah it's feeding the troll at this point. Best to just ignore ppl like this.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 29, 2022)

we should actually keep indulging him

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Lewd 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 29, 2022)

Artist said:


> Why would I prove Code Geass is City Level?


Because i said so, and it makes as much sense as anything else youve done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (May 30, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> You are the one who claimed they are below city level.


That's a rebuttal

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (May 30, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Because i said so, and it makes as much sense as anything else youve done


Like I'm going to listen to you.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 30, 2022)

Artist said:


> Like I'm going to listen to you.


Youve been responding me to, so youve clearly been listening

i mean if you havent, then you just concede i guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (May 31, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Youve been responding me to, so youve clearly been listening
> 
> i mean if you havent, then you just concede i guess


I meant listen as in obey.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 31, 2022)

Artist said:


> I meant listen as in obey.


Nono thats Lelouch’s power. You sure you watched Code Geass?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 1, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Nono thats Lelouch’s power. You sure you watched Code Geass?


Read this.   



Artist said:


> I've litterally seen Code Geass all the way up to the girl masturbating in the dark and Zero's attempted rape of CC. then I stopped for a while, and I got back on when Zero was fighting his father, I don't remember seeing the end of that fight. The ending of the series was spoiled for me on Youtube so I just stopped after that.
> 
> I told you that because of knowledge and maybe Prep time and Code Geass has neither in this fight. Good luck with the EMPS.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 1, 2022)

Artist said:


> The ending of the series was spoiled for me on Youtube so I just stopped after that.


Then why would anybody with working brain cells that knows about debates fight so hard for a series so easily outclassed within the first few episodes. You said you watched up until the table scene so by then you've already seen all you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 1, 2022)

Oh Artist you just lost your own case  

Not that you actually had one

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 3, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Then why would anybody with working brain cells that knows about debates fight so hard for a series so easily outclassed within the first few episodes. You said you watched up until the table scene so by then you've already seen all you need.


Table? Do you even remember how strong I said the Rumbling was?


----------



## Sabotage (Jun 3, 2022)

8 pages of stonewalling an obvious stomp thread. That is impressive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 3, 2022)

Artist said:


> Table? Do you even remember how strong I said the Rumbling was?


Yes you've seen the table scene so you've seen how strong and vast the Britannia military is. So thank you for conceding. Takes a big person to do that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 3, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> So thank you for conceding. Takes a big person to do that



Bro Artist has gotta be weaker than Nunnally with the amount of stonewalling he's done ITT. 


And he's also gotta be more blind than her too with how bad he reads and understands the other sides posts.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 3, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Bro Artist has gotta be weaker than Nunnally with the amount of stonewalling he's done ITT.
> 
> 
> And he's also gotta be more blind than her too with how bad he reads and understands the other sides posts.


The best part about this post is that if he fucking watched the full show he'd understand this better

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 3, 2022)

Why would he watch the show fully when da rumbling is the greatest feat in all of animation history

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RaidenMeiTheShogun (Jun 3, 2022)

Titans tried to attack on the army of knight mares but Knightmares lol nope and destroy everyone call it a day.

All hail Lelouch!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Artist (Jun 6, 2022)

Sabotage said:


> 8 pages of stonewalling an obvious stomp thread. That is impressive


Yep, stonewalling as you can see, I'm replying to nobody right now. 8 pages and you guys still come here after you were told not to. After a certain number of pages, it stops being the OP's fault and starts being the fault of the ones responding. I'm going to go for 30 pages since you obviously don't learn.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 6, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Yes you've seen the table scene so you've seen how strong and vast the Britannia military is. So thank you for conceding. Takes a big person to do that


Dude, I've only started watching it after Death Note ended whatever episode it was on at the time skipping episodes here and there because it was on late at night.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 6, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Bro Artist has gotta be weaker than Nunnally with the amount of stonewalling he's done ITT.
> 
> 
> And he's also gotta be more blind than her too with how bad he reads and understands the other sides posts.


Dude, I know you're not talking about reading comprehension.  Judging by our past debates you have no room to talk.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 6, 2022)

Artist said:


> Dude, I've only started watching it after Death Note ended whatever episode it was on at the time skipping episodes here and there because it was on late at night.


So then watch it and make your own opinion on which verse you think will win. We're not saying Code Geass wins because for no reason you know


----------



## Artist (Jun 7, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> So then watch it and make your own opinion on which verse you think will win. We're not saying Code Geass wins because for no reason you know


I understand but you have yet to give me a convincing argument.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 7, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Why would he watch the show fully when da rumbling is the greatest feat in all of animation history


I never said that.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## hammer (Jun 7, 2022)

titans get fucked by god damn rusty blades


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 7, 2022)

Anti titan rocket 
Loo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 7, 2022)

Meanwhile….

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 7, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Meanwhile….


Pretty much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 7, 2022)

Artist said:


> I understand but you have yet to give me a convincing argument.


I have given you more than enough. Watch the show. Any other response is probably gonna scream dishonesty here. Also....


ZenithXAbyss said:


> Meanwhile….


There you go


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 7, 2022)

Who would win?

A fleet of WW1 era dirigibles


or

1 flashy boi

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 4


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 7, 2022)

9 pages

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 8, 2022)

The anti spirals vs AoT who wins

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 8, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> The anti spirals vs AoT who wins


Anti-Spiral took damage from a punch so they barely reach bulding level. AoT crushes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2022)

hammer said:


> titans get fucked by god damn rusty blades


Yeah, it was already explained that those blades they're using were made out of titans.


----------



## hammer (Jun 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> Yeah, it was already explained that those blades they're using were made out of titans.


lolwut


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 9, 2022)

Valvatorez said:


> You gotta be mentally retarded to believe a verse below WW2 tech has any chance against any Real Robot franchise. Airlander 10 can reach 6100 meters at best and its 21st century technology . That's inferior to a P-51's service ceiling.  Code Geass utterly wrecks its inferior knockoff.


ISAYAMA UR A FUCKIN HACK

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Meanwhile….





Commander Shunsui said:


> I have given you more than enough. Watch the show. Any other response is probably gonna scream dishonesty here. Also....
> 
> There you go


Is this above that feat I was shown before with the laser cannon that exploded in the water and didn't destroy the surrounding city? The first one will be able to do something. The last one will be able to take out a group of Titans but not all of them.


----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2022)

hammer said:


> lolwut


Wut, nothing you heard me.


----------



## hammer (Jun 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> Wut, nothing you heard me.


hey are made from _steel_

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> 9 pages


Read this.



Artist said:


> I'm going to go for 30 pages since you obviously don't learn.


----------



## hammer (Jun 9, 2022)

psot count hasn't mattered in like a decade

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 9, 2022)

Lelouch sits in a knightmare and geass' every titan into killing themselves since a sword made of titans can kill them so easy.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 9, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Lelouch sits in a knightmare and geass' every titan into killing themselves since a sword made of titans can kill them so easy.


Or he just makes them his slaves

Or says fuck it and uses Geass on Ymir in the path world and makes her his slave  

Lelouch vi Brittania commands you >>> EREH hug

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hammer (Jun 9, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Or he just makes them his slaves
> 
> Or says fuck it and uses Geass on Ymir in the path world and makes her his slave
> 
> Lelouch vi Brittania commands you >>> EREH hug


he can force her to end the path right?


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 9, 2022)

hammer said:


> he can force her to end the path right?


As long as she looks him in the eyes, yeah.


----------



## hammer (Jun 9, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> As long as she looks him in the eyes, yeah.


and arent all titans connected to yimir?


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 9, 2022)

hammer said:


> and arent all titans connected to yimir?


Idk I stopped caring about AoT when the manga ended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Jun 9, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Idk I stopped caring about AoT when the manga ended.


got kind of weird with the nazi and jew allusions ngl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 9, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Idk I stopped caring about AoT when the manga ended.


I stopped like a year prior 

Could tell the ending was gonna be shit as far away as the marley arc

Called it to a T too

Tho all the “Jaegerists” online called me every insult under the sun back then for nkt believing in “the Chad eren jaeger”

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> The anti spirals vs AoT who wins

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## hammer (Jun 9, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I stopped like a year prior
> 
> Could tell the ending was gonna be shit as far away as the marley arc
> 
> ...


like the biggest plot hole is that he was made over all the shit that happened, but he was the one fucking doing it with time travel! and he knew that going in. why not just manipulate people to not be assholes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 9, 2022)

hammer said:


> like the biggest plot hole is that he was made over all the shit that happened, but he was the one fucking doing it with time travel! and he knew that going in. why not just manipulate people to not be assholes.


Cuz then you cant have the Zero Requiem ripoff ending

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Lelouch sits in a knightmare and geass' every titan into killing themselves since a sword made of titans can kill them so easy.


Good luck with that.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> Good luck with that.


I'm not the one doing it so I don't need luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Or he just makes them his slaves
> 
> Or says fuck it and uses Geass on Ymir in the path world and makes her his slave
> 
> Lelouch vi Brittania commands you >>> EREH hug


How is he getting inside the Founder from inside his nightmare?


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> How is he getting inside the Founder from inside his nightmare?


"Eren, let me inside the founder titan and then kill yourself once i'm out"


----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> I'm not the one doing it so I don't need luck.


How is he going to look them all in the eye when half of them don't even look straight?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> How is he getting inside the Founder from inside his nightmare?


Bruh he doesn’t even need geass

Fuck the logistics  

He can steamroll with military might alone

You put the BK on one side of the planet and literally every titan who ever existed on the other?

The BK just start walking till theyve done a full lap of the planet and won

The Titans get fucking Rumbled here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> How is he going to look them all in the eye when half of them don't even look straight?


He just needs to look at Eren. 

Founder controls all titans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> "Eren, let me inside the founder titan and then kill yourself once i'm out"


So he can Geass someone from inside his Nightmare?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Bruh he doesn’t even need geass
> 
> Fuck the logistics
> 
> ...


What's their DC?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> So he can Geass someone from inside his Nightmare?


Yes.


----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Yes.


 How?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> How?


They can open up ya know?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> Is this above that feat I was shown before with the laser cannon that exploded in the water and didn't destroy the surrounding city?


???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayDox (Jun 9, 2022)

This thread is still going?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 9, 2022)

hammer said:


> like the biggest plot hole is that he was made over all the shit that happened, but he was the one fucking doing it with time travel! and he knew that going in. why not just manipulate people to not be assholes.


It's not a plot hole because he literally could not have done that. And "nazi and jewish allegory", lol, this has already been disproven. There's hating the ending and then there's making up bullshit to make it worse than it was.


----------



## hammer (Jun 9, 2022)

SoulOfCinder said:


> It's not a plot hole because he literally could not have done that. And "nazi and jewish allegory", lol, this has already been disproven. There's hating the ending and then there's making up bullshit to make it worse than it was.


they live in wwii Germany wearing yellow stars


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 9, 2022)

hammer said:


> they live in wwii Germany wearing yellow stars


The don't live in Germany, geographically, they're in Madagascar. It's WW1 not WW2, the yellow badges are as far as the comparison goes. The treatment of Jewish people in ww2 was far more sinister than anything the eldians has to go through and comparing them is an insult. And even if there was heavy allegory, how does that automatically make it a negative? It's not like Isayama is romanticizing the Nazis. He's constantly telling the reader than Marley are bad and that the Eldians are the victims.


----------



## Sabotage (Jun 9, 2022)

>Talking about the AOT ending 

"No, I don't want that! This thread going in another direction?! I want to keep arguing why slow flesh giants beat flying robots! I want it to be at the top of this dead section, for 10 more pages at least!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 9, 2022)

Sabotage, what a poster you are...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 9, 2022)

SoulOfCinder said:


> The don't live in Germany, geographically, they're in Madagascar. It's WW1 not WW2, the yellow badges are as far as the comparison goes. The treatment of Jewish people in ww2 was far more sinister than anything the eldians has to go through and comparing them is an insult. And even if there was heavy allegory, how does that automatically make it a negative? It's not like Isayama is romanticizing the Nazis. He's constantly telling the reader than Marley are bad and that the Eldians are the victims.


Iirc its the other way around, The shifters/eldians are the nazi’s while Marley is the jews


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 9, 2022)

The eldians are the ones with the yellow armbands and are the persecuted ones.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 9, 2022)

I think we are the persecuted ones atm with this thread.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> Is this above that feat I was shown before with the laser cannon that exploded in the water and didn't destroy the surrounding city? The first one will be able to do something. The last one will be able to take out a group of Titans but not all of them.


Just explain how the Titans survive any of that


----------



## SSMG (Jun 9, 2022)

I don't know why you guys still bother at this point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhiskeyThan (Jun 9, 2022)

@OtherGalaxy

How about a 10 page stomp thread instead 

Edit: 11, fuck my luck

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 9, 2022)

I was really into AoT early on, but it completely lost me at the Claymore twist (i.e. the basement). It's probably the most abrupt 100 to 0 I've ever had with a story. It's not that the direction the story took is objectively bad or anything. I just could not care less about it.
It didn't ruin Claymore for me since the whole "outside world" stuff served as little more than backstory there, but in AoT it's what the whole story becomes about.
Speaking of, Claymore is another good vers to put up against AoT. It means we get to imagine awakened Teresa slicing the Founding Titan into confetti.

Anyways, here's yet another fun way Code Geass can fuck over AoT: C2's, V2's and (presumably) R3 Lelouch's Code powers
C2 was able to mind-fuck Suzaku while he was in the Lancelot by simply touching its leg, meaning that touching any part of the Founding Titan should do the trick just as well. Hell, since Eren is mentally linked to all of the Titans he's controlling, touching _any_ of them might work as well.
Just imagine what would happen if Eren - and by connection all his colossal titans walking shoulder-to-shoulder - went berserk and started lashing around aimlessly. Give it 30 seconds and most of them would be dead from friendly fire.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 9, 2022)

SoulOfCinder said:


> The eldians are the ones with the yellow armbands and are the persecuted ones.


Yea? They are also the ones who want to commit genocide and ruled most of the world before being persecuted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 9, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Yea? They are also the ones who want to commit genocide and ruled most of the world before being persecuted


This and that have nothing to do with each other. Specifically talking about the yellow armbands they wear which is a comparison of the Jewish badge that they had to wear in ww2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 9, 2022)

SoulOfCinder said:


> This and that have nothing to do with each other. Specifically talking about the yellow armbands they wear which is a comparison of the Jewish badge that they had to wear in ww2


You clearly dont understand what im saying lol


----------



## Artist (Jun 11, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> They can open up ya know?


If you mean he's stepping out of his nightmare then he gets jumped  or cheap-shotted by other titans

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 11, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> ???


This



Galo de Lion said:


> This is not hard

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> If you mean he's stepping out of his nightmare then he gets jumped  or cheap-shotted by other titans


He opens the hatch when he looks at him and it's over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 11, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Just explain how the Titans survive any of that


For the first pic. Regen, and as I said before he cannot get all of them with that attack plus some titans can fly. For the last pic they attack from underneath. The rest of the pics are nonfactors that don't have high enough DC to matter

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> For the first pic. Regen, and as I said before he cannot get all of them with that attack plus some titans can fly. For the last pic they attack from underneath. The rest of the pics are nonfactors that don't have high enough DC to matter


You got any proof that the titans have that much dc?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> For the first pic. Regen, and as I said before he cannot get all of them with that attack plus some titans can fly. For the last pic they attack from underneath. The rest of the pics are nonfactors that don't have high enough DC to matter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> All characters are in character and at their best with their unique weapons, armor, skills, powers, & abilities included, with no outside help. Who wins?
> 
> All-out war happens between the two Verses as Eren brings the rumbling to Britannia.
> ​


Lelouch Aizen diffs.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> For the first pic. Regen, and as I said before he cannot get all of them with that attack plus some titans can fly. For the last pic they attack from underneath. The rest of the pics are nonfactors that don't have high enough DC to matter


Proof Titans are as fast as Knightmares?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 11, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> You clearly dont understand what im saying lol


Well for one, what you're saying makes 0 sense. Secondly, you clearly don't understand what Im saying so let me dumb it down.

1. No one is referring to the Eldians during King Fritz's rule with Ymir
2. We're referring to the armbands that the Eldians wear in the present in regards to the Jewish stars

Its not that hard


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 11, 2022)

Artist seeing people argue about something other than the topic in the thread:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 11, 2022)

SoulOfCinder said:


> Well for one, what you're saying makes 0 sense. Secondly, you clearly don't understand what Im saying so let me dumb it down.
> 
> 1. No one is referring to the Eldians during King Fritz's rule with Ymir
> 2. We're referring to the armbands that the Eldians wear in the present in regards to the Jewish stars
> ...


Youre dumb, stop replaying to me lol

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 11, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Youre dumb, stop replaying to me lol



Concession accepted, fucking idiot


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 11, 2022)

SoulOfCinder said:


> Concession accepted, fucking idiot


What did i say 

i dont feel the need to go into this discussion here, especially with you, cry about it lol

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 11, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> What did i say
> 
> i dont feel the need to go into this discussion here, especially with you, cry about it lol



>Tells me to stop replying to him
>Feels butthurt enough to come back to try and fumble his way into getting the last word in
>Still saying nothing of substance

Concession accepted, fucking idiot


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 11, 2022)

SoulOfCinder said:


> >Tells me to stop replying to him
> >Feels butthurt enough to come back to try and fumble his way into getting the last word in
> >Still saying nothing of substance
> 
> Concession accepted, fucking idiot


I dont see a concession but okay my dude, grandstand more lol


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 11, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I dont see a concession but okay my dude, grandstand more lol


Why are you still talking. For someone who wanted me to stop replying, you sure do a terrible job at following your own advice. Let me point out the concession for you. You said some dumb shit, I said why it was irrelevant in the conversation that I was having with someone else entirely, and then you gave no additional response worth mention. So for the last time, concession accepted. Now fuck off


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 11, 2022)

SoulOfCinder said:


> Why are you still talking. For someone who wanted me to stop replying, you sure do a terrible job at following your own advice. Let me point out the concession for you. You said some dumb shit, I said why it was irrelevant in the conversation that I was having with someone else entirely, and then you gave no additional response worth mention. So for the last time, concession accepted. Now fuck off


Stay mad my dude, i told you to stop replaying about whatever shit you wanna go on about cause im not interested in that convo here. Chill lol

I still didnt concede lmao


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 11, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Stay mad my dude, i told you to stop replaying about whatever shit you wanna go on about cause im not interested in that convo here. Chill lol
> 
> I still didnt concede lmao



>Claims he's not interested in continuing 
>Keeps replying 
>keeps claiming he didn't concede
>Still didn't give any valid argument to the conversation 

My guy, I'm petty enough to keep this conversation going until I get blocked or banned. If you're as disinterested as you claim, shut the fuck up. Otherwise, say something worth keeping this going


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 12, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Nah


Concession accepted


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 12, 2022)

Wtf

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 12, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Wtf


Just a little tomfoolery, nothing to see here.


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 12, 2022)

Tomfoolery

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 12, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Tomfoolery


Hes delusional and mad as hell, its funny asf


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 12, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Hes delusional and mad as hell, its funny asf


Concession Accepted


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 12, 2022)

12 pages

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 12, 2022)

OBD 22 going strong.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 12, 2022)

Bruh why is this still open  

Nunnaly on the damocles literally blindly pressing the button to launch fleijas steamrolls tf out of AoT verse

Nothing they can do about it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 12, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> You got any proof that the titans have that much dc?


Yeah, look back at everything I've shown in this thread up till now. Also stop spamming this is your only warning.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 12, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


>


Did you not see the War Hammer Titan and the constructs it can make? Those Diamond-like spikes can pierce the Mechs and they won't know how to stop it because I didn't give anyone knowledge.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 12, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Proof Titans are as fast as Knightmares?


I showed proof of speed twice in this thread, already use that.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 12, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Artist seeing people argue about something other than the topic in the thread:


To be honest I didn't this argument was going on until now.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 12, 2022)

Artist said:


> Did you not see the War Hammer Titan and the constructs it can make? Those Diamond-like spikes can pierce the Mechs and they won't know how to stop it because I didn't give anyone knowledge.


Modern warfare didn’t work against the knightmares and you think warhammer can do shit to them?
Not to mention there’s only one of them at a time.
Also, it’s fact that WW1 artillery equivalent fucks the shifters, much less something that fucks modern warfare a.k.a knightmare frames.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 12, 2022)

Artist said:


> Yeah, look back at everything I've shown in this thread up till now. Also stop spamming this is your only warning.


bro said this like he's a mod  


"your only warning" fuck outta here with that

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jun 12, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Bruh why is this still open
> 
> Nunnaly on the damocles literally blindly pressing the button to launch fleijas steamrolls tf out of AoT verse
> 
> Nothing they can do about it


Cause Mbxx fired the only mod who would have closed this thread 7 pages ago.


between this thread and the one on SB where niggas think the fucking Mazinger cant defeat the rumbling and the numidium would also lose i dont know which is worse

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 12, 2022)

when in doubt spacebattles is always worse


----------



## Blade (Jun 12, 2022)

''numidium is mid cinematic universe levels, loses to mcu spidey'' - prob sb


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 12, 2022)

Masterblack06 said:


> Cause Mbxx fired the only mod who would have closed this thread 7 pages ago.
> 
> 
> between this thread and the one on SB where niggas think the fucking Mazinger cant defeat the rumbling and the numidium would also lose i dont know which is worse


What the fuck are with these idiots and AOT lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 13, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Modern warfare didn’t work against the knightmares and you think warhammer can do shit to them?
> Not to mention there’s only one of them at a time.
> Also, it’s fact that WW1 artillery equivalent fucks the shifters, much less something that fucks modern warfare a.k.a knightmare frames.


Yes, War hammer Titan doesn't use weapons from WW1 it creates them so what's your point. Stop recycling arguments all you're doing is making this thread go in an infinite loop. I already addressed WWI, WWII, and Modern Tech vs AOT it's done drop the argument.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 13, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> bro said this like he's a mod
> 
> 
> "your only warning" fuck outta here with that


No, I'm not but spammers will get reported since I can't spam back because MB is here.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 13, 2022)

Artist said:


> Yes, War hammer Titan doesn't use weapons from WW1 it creates them so what's your point. Stop recycling arguments all you're doing is making this thread go in an infinite loop. I already addressed WWI, WWII, and Modern Tech vs AOT it's done drop the argument.


No you didnt, you posted a video that doesnt support your position even lol

a battalion of 3rd gen knightmares is superior to a modern military. They are fodder for a 9th gen knightmare, literal cattle to the slaughter than can be destroyed by the dozens casually


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 13, 2022)

Artist said:


> Yes, War hammer Titan doesn't use weapons from WW1 it creates them so what's your point. Stop recycling arguments all you're doing is making this thread go in an infinite loop. I already addressed WWI, WWII, and Modern Tech vs AOT it's done drop the argument.


You didn’t address shit, lmao. All you did was link a youtube video where everyone, even the author admit AoT would lose to modern tech, lmao.


also, reading comprehension a shit.
I said, WW1 equivalent warfare shits on titan, not that War Hammer titans create them.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 13, 2022)

Wtf is this moderator approval shit


----------



## SSMG (Jun 13, 2022)

How about we get a mod to close this garbage dump of a thread....

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 14, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> No you didnt, you posted a video that doesnt support your position even lol
> 
> a battalion of 3rd gen nightmares is superior to a modern military. They are fodder for a 9th gen knightmare, literal cattle to the slaughter than can be destroyed by the dozens casually


Um, which video is this sir because every video I posted supports my position. If the nightmares are you don't have to keep referring to the modern military. Does it being more advanced make their tech harder than diamond?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 14, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> You didn’t address shit, lmao. All you did was link a youtube video where everyone, even the author admit AoT would lose to modern tech, lmao.
> 
> 
> also, reading comprehension a shit.
> I said, WW1 equivalent warfare shits on titan, not that War Hammer titans create them.


Yeah, I did you guys wanted proof, remember are you suffering from memory loss old man? Did you even watch the video? He set 2 scenarios One with Knowledge and one without. The Rumble was successful with their enemies having no Knowledge, and in the one with knowledge, they still leveled a fucking continent. and for the last fucking time YouTube comments are not a counterargument. My point genius was that I was talking about the War Hammer Titan and you WWI tech. Speaking of reading comprehension a smart person would've picked up on that and made a counterpoint Nice to know what are.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 14, 2022)

Artist said:


> Um, which video is this sir because every video I posted supports my position. If the nightmares are you don't have to keep referring to the modern military. Does it being more advanced make their tech harder than diamond?


Diamond isnt that tough, a modern tank shell would blow it apart lmao


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 14, 2022)

Artist said:


> Yeah, I did you guys wanted proof, remember are you suffering from memory loss old man? Did you even watch the video? He set 2 scenarios One with Knowledge and one without. The Rumble was successful with their enemies having no Knowledge, and in the one with knowledge, they still leveled a fucking continent. and for the last fucking time YouTube comments are not a counterargument. My point genius was that I was talking about the War Hammer Titan and you WWI tech. Speaking of reading comprehension a smart person would've picked up on that and made a counterpoint Nice to know what are.


Yeah, a youtube video were everyone was disapproving the claims is your only clutch of support.

ayyyy lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 14, 2022)

Random youtuber's opinion: Indisputable fact
People in the comments disagreeing with said opinion: NOPE DOESN'T COUNT

Why exactly would knowledge even matter here? The AoT side consists mainly of 10 squillion identical colossal titans and 1 weird ass skeletal monster thing
It doesn't take a military genius to figure this out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 14, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Random youtuber's opinion: Indisputable fact
> People in the comments disagreeing with said opinion: NOPE DOESN'T COUNT
> 
> Why exactly would knowledge even matter here? The AoT side consists mainly of 10 squillion identical colossal titans and 1 weird ass skeletal monster thing
> It doesn't take a military genius to figure this out


And the code geass side has several military geniuses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2022)

How did this get over 350 replies?!?!?!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 14, 2022)

Just a little debating fun


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## majin12 (Jun 15, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How did this get over 350 replies?!?!?!?


Cause no mod closed the thread

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2022)

majin12 said:


> Cause no mod closed the thread


There is no mod here!?!??!?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Piecesis (Jun 15, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> There is no mod here!?!??!?!


20 pages guys, we can do it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 15, 2022)

lets goooooo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 15, 2022)

Guys the claw titan can jump it can reach the battleship


----------



## Piecesis (Jun 15, 2022)

Pretty sure the ape titans can throw rocks at the gundam too, so they'd be destroyed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 15, 2022)

Gabi snipes Lelouch gg.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 16, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Diamond isnt that tough, a modern tank shell would blow it apart lmao


I'm talking about durability-wise.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 16, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Yeah, a youtube video were everyone was disapproving the claims is your only clutch of support.
> 
> ayyyy lmao


Don't make me Will Smith you Joe Biden. It wasn't my only support if your old ass had been paying attention this entire time.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 16, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Random youtuber's opinion: Indisputable fact
> People in the comments disagreeing with said opinion: NOPE DOESN'T COUNT
> 
> Why exactly would knowledge even matter here? The AoT side consists mainly of 10 squillion identical colossal titans and 1 weird ass skeletal monster thing
> It doesn't take a military genius to figure this out


Because nobody takes YouTube Comments seriously not even on YouTube, but even you guys have posted YouTube videos as proof even in this very thread. You guys don't even trust people from your own site in other sections, yet you'll trust YouTube comments seems bias to me, but I already knew you were.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 16, 2022)

Nobody takes some random youtuber's opinion seriously, either. Even less so when the video posted is completely irrelevant to the topic.

Realistically, with everyone in-character, the titans manage to walk a few kilometers before Lelouch reveals that he's setup up some trap that completely fucks them over. That, or he just sends in Suzaku alone to snipe off the founder's head from a few dozen kilometers away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 16, 2022)

Artist said:


> I'm talking about durability-wise.


Again, diamond is not that durable lol, you dont know shit


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 16, 2022)

Where is this about diamond even coming from? I couldn't find any reference to titan hardening producing anything diamond-related.
Hell, when the previous owner of the warhammer encased themselves in the stuff , the jaw titan's claws were able to damage the shell. Mind you, elsewhere in the manga it was considered impressive that those claws could withstand gunfire. 

Sooooo... any reason to assume that any halfway strong weapon, like an MVS, _wouldn't_ just cut through that stuff like butter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 16, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Where is this about diamond even coming from? I couldn't find any reference to titan hardening producing anything diamond-related.
> Hell, when the previous owner of the warhammer encased themselves in the stuff , the jaw titan's claws were able to damage the shell. Mind you, elsewhere in the manga it was considered impressive that those claws could withstand gunfire.
> 
> Sooooo... any reason to assume that any halfway strong weapon, like an MVS, _wouldn't_ just cut through that stuff like butter?


I bet a regular rifle from a knightmare could crack that shit. Those things fuck up armored tanks, let alone what an MVS would do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 18, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Nobody takes some random youtuber's opinion seriously, either. Even less so when the video posted is completely irrelevant to the topic.
> 
> Realistically, with everyone in-character, the titans manage to walk a few kilometers before Lelouch reveals that he's setup up some trap that completely fucks them over. That, or he just sends in Suzaku alone to snipe off the founder's head from a few dozen kilometers away.


Lelouch is a top-tier character he's nowhere near the bottom of the verse so much for Code Geass taking this easily.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 18, 2022)

He finally admitted AoT loses

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 18, 2022)

Artist said:


> Lelouch is a top-tier character he's nowhere near the bottom of the verse so much for Code Geass taking this easily.


How do you know?


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 18, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> He finally admitted AoT loses


It took so many pages to get to this point. It's beautiful

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## snipernaadi (Jun 18, 2022)

Lelouch dunks on Eren and orders everybody to not be racist, one settlement at a time if needed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 18, 2022)

snipernaadi said:


> Lelouch dunks on Eren and orders everybody to not be racist, one settlement at a time if needed.


Wish he could do that in America


----------



## Artist (Jun 19, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Nobody takes some random youtuber's opinion seriously, either. Even less so when the video posted is completely irrelevant to the topic.
> 
> Realistically, with everyone in-character, the titans manage to walk a few kilometers before Lelouch reveals that he's setup up some trap that completely fucks them over. That, or he just sends in Suzaku alone to snipe off the founder's head from a few dozen kilometers away.


Oh, I'm sorry man should I start posting YouTube comments to debunk your claims since you guys buy that shit? Also, nice try but the claim is based on what had already been stated in the anime that the rumbling has the ability to destroy the World. Now I know you don't understand so let me explain I'm NOT saying he's a planet buster, I'm saying that his ability with the wall Titan army backing him up can level all continents in the world casually. What I'm saying for Code Geass is with the knowledge they would be able to pinpoint that Eren is controlling them and take him out ending the Rumbling. However, there needs to be at least 1 city-level character and from what you showed me so far there's none. Showing me a fucking hole in the wasteland is nothing. there is no telling what size that is or how big that is since nothing was there, to begin with, but an empty wasteland, but since I want to be nice let's say there is that one guy that is he's still not beating the rumbling plus others on top of that he needs people to take care of everyone else so he can take out Eren and end the Rumbling. I'm basing this fight off of DC feats you're basing it off of time period and durability. Also, what I stated was based on if they had knowledge of the titans which they don't in this fight so none of this might happen.


----------



## Artist (Jun 19, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Where is this about diamond even coming from? I couldn't find any reference to titan hardening producing anything diamond-related.
> Hell, when the previous owner of the warhammer encased themselves in the stuff, the jaw titan's claws were able to damage the shell. Mind you, elsewhere in the manga it was considered impressive that those claws could withstand gunfire.
> 
> Sooooo... any reason to assume that any halfway strong weapon, like an MVS, _wouldn't_ just cut through that stuff like butter?


 Titan hardening. I don't know why since guns can't and never has taken out any Titans, but hey meybe this one is different. We use anti gun arguments for every other anime we can't use one for this?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> Titan hardening. I don't know why since guns can't and never has taken out any Titans, but hey meybe this one is different. We use anti gun arguments for every other anime we can't use one for this?


Theyve been hurt by cannonballs


Artist said:


> Oh, I'm sorry man should I start posting YouTube comments to debunk your claims since you guys buy that shit? Also, nice try but the claim is based on what had already been stated in the anime that the rumbling has the ability to destroy the World. Now I know you don't understand so let me explain I'm NOT saying he's a planet buster, I'm saying that his ability with the wall Titan army backing him up can level all continents in the world casually. What I'm saying for Code Geass is with the knowledge they would be able to pinpoint that Eren is controlling them and take him out ending the Rumbling. However, there needs to be at least 1 city-level character and from what you showed me so far there's none. Showing me a fucking hole in the wasteland is nothing. there is no telling what size that is or how big that is since nothing was there, to begin with, but an empty wasteland, but since I want to be nice let's say there is that one guy that is he's still not beating the rumbling plus others on top of that he needs people to take care of everyone else so he can take out Eren and end the Rumbling. I'm basing this fight off of DC feats you're basing it off of time period and durability. Also, what I stated was based on if they had knowledge of the titans which they don't in this fight so none of this might happen.


Why city level?


----------



## Artist (Jun 19, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Theyve been hurt by cannonballs
> 
> Why city level?


Colossal Titan DC city block < Canon ball < Bullet. So, you didn't read my post at all.


----------



## Qinglong (Jun 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> Oh, I'm sorry man should I start posting YouTube comments to debunk your claims since you guys buy that shit?



Get your head out of your ass already, ffs. The original point was that even the people in the comments of the video you posted disagreed with your so-called evidence. I.e., your "proof" was so weak that even the pathetically low standard of youtube commenters was enough to see the holes in it.



Artist said:


> What I'm saying for Code Geass is with the knowledge they would be able to pinpoint that Eren is controlling them and take him out ending the Rumbling.



As I already pointed out, the Founding Titan sticks out like a sore thumb among the wall of identical titans, so foreknowledge is entirely unnecessary here.



Artist said:


> However, there needs to be at least 1 city-level character



Based on what?



Artist said:


> and from what you showed me so far there's none. Showing me a fucking hole in the wasteland is nothing. there is no telling what size that is or how big that is since nothing was there, to begin with, but an empty wasteland,



Adorable.
In in my original post with that image, I pointed out that the Damocles was visible hovering above the hole, and we know exactly how large the sky fortress is, thus we get a sense for how large the hole is, also.

In the image, the Damocles is roughly 16 pixels in height, while the hole left by the FLEIJA is roughly 1140 pixels in diameter. 
Since the Damocles is stated to be 3 kilometers long, that gives us a diameter of 213 kilometers.
And even that isn't the end of it. We see that the edge of the crater is sloped gently, rather than falling off at a 90° angle. This means the FLEIJA that caused the crater exploded in mid-air, rather than at ground level. This means the true blast radius was even larger than the crater.

So again, have fun out-walking explosives with a blast radius of well over 100 kilometers


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> However, there needs to be at least 1 city-level character and from what you showed me so far there's none. Showing me a fucking hole in the wasteland is nothing. there is no telling what size that is or how big that is since nothing was there, to begin with, but an empty wasteland


Jesus fucking christ, how can someone be this dumb?
Someone pointed out that the damocles is a few kilometers wide and looking like a pebble in the screen and you still have no grasp on how huge the crater was?


----------



## snipernaadi (Jun 19, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Wish he could do that in America


Sadly there are many countries that need to be subjugated to Lelouch`s geass far more than America, but he would be likely to start with said country beause its easier than going to less developed countries where most people dont watch news or use internet and keep wife-stoning, honour-killing, revenge-raping, slave-selling, witch-burning etc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> Colossal Titan DC city block < Canon ball < Bullet. So, you didn't read my post at all.


What makes the colossal titan city block level?


----------



## snipernaadi (Jun 19, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> What makes the colossal titan city block level?


Its nuke attack, power it kicked Walls Marias gate with - probably


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 19, 2022)

Still waiting on an explanation as to how Eren is going to avoid having his titan's head atomized by a long-range blast from the Lancelot/Guren/Mordred/etc, or having his entire verse erased by a FLEIJA.


----------



## JayDox (Jun 19, 2022)

AoT verse learns that all men are not created equal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 20, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I bet a regular rifle from a knightmare could crack that shit. Those things fuck up armored tanks, let alone what an MVS would do


I don't these are titans with regen and more than half of them are bigger than tanks.


----------



## Artist (Jun 20, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> How do you know?


Him unlocking god power and erasing people. you don't remember that? You guys showed me and now you forgot? That is atleast Top tier if not god tier of the verse.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 20, 2022)

Artist said:


> Him unlocking god power and erasing people. you don't remember that? You guys showed me and now you forgot? That is atleast Top tier if not god tier of the verse.


He didnt unlock god power and erase people, he fucked with the collective unconscious with his geass. He doesnt have shit for raw power lol, and hes not a great pilot or anything.


Artist said:


> I don't these are titans with regen and more than half of them are bigger than tanks.


Regen aint durability, size also doesnt help them. Try again and good luck next time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Artist (Jun 21, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Get your head out of your ass already, ffs. The original point was that even the people in the comments of the video you posted disagreed with your so-called evidence. I.e., your "proof" was so weak that even the pathetically low standard of youtube commenters was enough to see the holes in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're one to talk because there's shit on your ears. Got it, YouTube comments are a legitimate argument this forum has sunken that far. You're really scraping the bottom of the barrel now you know that, right? Only for the people that take those comments seriously which apparently, you're one. Problem the Colossal Titans aren't the only titans included in this smart guy. How are they going to pinpoint him out of a variety of different titans of all shapes and sizes and how are they going to know one is controlling the others? Can they read storylines now? Are you not reading the post you're responding to? You got a precise estimate on the size or are we using no limit fallacies now? Regardless, it's still smaller than the DC I said the rumbling had.

Reactions: Ningen 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 21, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> What makes the colossal titan city block level?


Forum Stats


----------



## Artist (Jun 21, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> He didnt unlock god power and erase people, he fucked with the collective unconscious with his geass. He doesnt have shit for raw power lol, and hes not a great pilot or anything.
> 
> Regen aint durability, size also doesnt help them. Try again and good luck next time


Oh, thanks for debunking that makes things easier for me. I didn't say it was.


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 21, 2022)

Artist said:


> You're one to talk because there's shit on your ears. Got it, YouTube comments are a legitimate argument this forum has sunken that far. You're really scraping the bottom of the barrel now you know that, right? Only for the people that take those comments seriously which apparently, you're one.



In the very post you're quoting, I described youtube comments as having "pathetically low standards", so what in the flying fuck are you on about?
The point isn't that youtube comments are credible. It's that the videos you posted are so obviously wrong that even those comments could see it. The saying "it's so obvious, even a blind man could see it" isn't meant to imply that a blind person has good eyesight, you dipshit.



Artist said:


> Problem the Colossal Titans aren't the only titans included in this smart guy. How are they going to pinpoint him out of a variety of different titans of all shapes and sizes and how are they going to know one is controlling the others?



Yeah, because it takes a lot of foreknowledge to deduce that the weird, skeletal monster thing that looks literally nothing like any of the other titans is probably important.



Artist said:


> Are you not reading the post you're responding to?



Are you?



Artist said:


> You got a precise estimate on the size or are we using no limit fallacies now?



I gave you the estimate, you kinder egg. 215 kilometers. I couldn't be arsed to fiddle around in paint long enough to project the true AoE circle because it doesn't make a lick of difference here.



Artist said:


> Regardless, it's still smaller than the DC I said the rumbling had.



That's the AoE of a single FLEIJA warhead. As has been pointed out multiple times by now, the Damocles can spam these, and if that's not enough for you, they can be equipped to individual Knightmares as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 21, 2022)

>Dc of the rumbling
It’s just a bunch of meatshields walking around
Lmao

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SSMG (Jun 21, 2022)

Been rewatching code geass over the last couple days and I noticed a good speed feat. 

When V2 gets defeated in his specialized flying spiked ball shaped unit... He gets sent flying to the ground and it causes a massive explosion that engulfs a mountain  and fully covers the entire screen within 3 seconds on screen. 

Lord Jeremiah runs in right before the ship hits the ground  and saves princess Cornelia, and is able to escape with the both of them unscathed. 


At the 11:00 minute mark in this video. 

I wonder the exact speeds this results in him having, and who all would get the scaling from this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 22, 2022)

So based on the speed feat I posted in the last comment... 

Lord Jeremiah solos the verse?


----------



## Artist (Jun 23, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> In the very post you're quoting, I described youtube comments as having "pathetically low standards", so what in the flying fuck are you on about?
> The point isn't that youtube comments are credible. It's that the videos you posted are so obviously wrong that even those comments could see it. The saying "it's so obvious, even a blind man could see it" isn't meant to imply that a blind person has good eyesight, you dipshit.
> 
> 
> ...


You said that yes, but you still used them regardless smart guy. So, you're using the comment section which could be full of trolls as proof that the video's logic is bad, okay.  I never heard that saying and I know that doesn't mean the blind person has good eyesight.

You do know that all the titans are involved in this, right? You do know that more than just Eren's Titan is large right? You do know more Eren's Titan is skeletal, right? You do know there are all different types of titans of all different shapes and sizes? Also, how are they going to figure out that Eren's is able to control them with his mind from any of that? Great comeback smart guy. Doesn't matter unless their DC is half a planet it's not destroying Half a planet of titans. Okay, so they can help Zero takedown the titans all I was against was them soloing which they obviously can't do. I just need feat for the Damocles Equipped to the Nightmares.

Reactions: Ningen 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 23, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Been rewatching code geass over the last couple days and I noticed a good speed feat.
> 
> When V2 gets defeated in his specialized flying spiked ball shaped unit... He gets sent flying to the ground and it causes a massive explosion that engulfs a mountain  and fully covers the entire screen within 3 seconds on screen.
> 
> ...


Now I've inspired people to rewatch Code Geass which must be a great anime according to people's obsessive bragging in this thread just one more thing to add to my list of accomplishments in this thread. Don't know.



SSMG said:


> So based on the speed feat I posted in the last comment...
> 
> Lord Jeremiah solos the verse?


Sorry but unknown and uncalced speed isn't going to help here.

Reactions: Ningen 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 23, 2022)

Artist said:


> You said that yes, but you still used them regardless smart guy. So, you're using the comment section which could be full of trolls as proof that the video's logic is bad, okay.  I never heard that saying and I know that doesn't mean the blind person has good eyesight.
> 
> You do know that all the titans are involved in this, right? You do know that more than just Eren's Titan is large right? You do know more Eren's Titan is skeletal, right? You do know there are all different types of titans of all different shapes and sizes? Also, how are they going to figure out that Eren's is able to control them with his mind from any of that? Great comeback smart guy. Doesn't matter unless their DC is half a planet it's not destroying Half a planet of titans. Okay, so they can help Zero takedown the titans all I was against was them soloing which they obviously can't do. I just need feat for the Damocles Equipped to the Nightmares.


Please point out where anyone used an argument from that comment section, youre a fool lmao.

Eren has the biggest titan form in series by FAR and looks distinct from every other titan, no one with eyes would mistake it for a regular titan.

So their dc is half a planet now? You got proof?


Artist said:


> Now I've inspired people to rewatch Code Geass which must be a great anime according to people's obsessive bragging in this thread just one more thing to add to my list of accomplishments in this thread. Don't know.
> 
> 
> Sorry but unknown and uncalced speed isn't going to help here.


Youre right, its not gonna help cause Jeremiah can solo the verse with or without it. 200% orange boy slices and dices his way through AoT

Reactions: Like 4 | Ningen 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 23, 2022)

Artist said:


> Now I've inspired people to rewatch Code Geass which must be a great anime according to people's obsessive bragging in this thread just one more thing to add to my list of accomplishments in this thread. Don't know


No.

I started rewatching it shortly before this thread was made. But I've been super busy so couldn't binge watch it all that much. I've had the last few days off work so I've put in work on watching it now.


The amount of need this guy has to desperately get a W in any situation is such a fucking L lol.


You know* what else is an L? Aot verse gets solo'd by Lord Jeremiah.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2022)

This thread is awful. Its just Artist stone-walling over and over and over ad naseum at this point. Well actually since the start of the thread but I think most of you get the picture here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 23, 2022)

we are just that bored

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2022)

Pretty much yeah


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 23, 2022)

Pretty impressive how it's just one person doing this for 14 pages rather than the Belch Brigade in that other thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 23, 2022)

well the bleach brigade got their thread to 30 pages so

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 23, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> well the bleach brigade got their thread to 30 pages so


14 pages and going strong


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 24, 2022)

The biggest problem of the AoT side is that the durability of pretty much every single titan is complete and utter garbage. Their large numbers don't count for anything when even a fodder Sutherlands weaponry is enough to shred any titan to pieces. 

Realistically, it would take Lelouch all of 20 seconds to zero in on the Founder as the first logical target to hit, but even if you give everyone severe PIS to make that not happen, it still changes nothing. All of the titans, including the 10 squillion identical colossal ones, are just giant squishy target dummies with slow regen. It might take a little bit for the CG side to figure out where they need to hit the titans in order to put them down permanently, but even in the meantime, the titans would just keep getting cut down over and over, not going anywhere and not causing any damage.

Let's also not forget that this matchup puts AoT up not just against the Black Knights or just the forces that were present during the final war, but the _entire world_ of CG. 
It is pointed out that the vast majority of both sides' forces were pinning each other down around the world, limiting what they could bring to bear in the final battle. 
In this matchup, by contrast, all of those forces would be working against AoT. So forget about AoT even having the upper hand in numbers; if anything, they'd actually be severely out-numbered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 25, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Please point out where anyone used an argument from that comment section, youre a fool lmao.
> 
> Eren has the biggest titan form in series by FAR and looks distinct from every other titan, no one with eyes would mistake it for a regular titan.
> 
> ...


Seriously man, are you blind or just stupid? Where do you see the post where I mention it's just a regular titan you drunk. Come on man, are you a junkie? Have you been reading anything I've been posting? Judging by you're post I guess not. Still, need feats for the combined force.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 25, 2022)

SSMG said:


> No.
> 
> I started rewatching it shortly before this thread was made. But I've been super busy so couldn't binge watch it all that much. I've had the last few days off work so I've put in work on watching it now.
> 
> ...


He lacks feats to take out the entire AOT verse by himself he'll get overwhelmed by numbers eventually.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 25, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> The biggest problem of the AoT side is that the durability of pretty much every single titan is complete and utter garbage. Their large numbers don't count for anything when even a fodder Sutherlands weaponry is enough to shred any titan to pieces.
> 
> Realistically, it would take Lelouch all of 20 seconds to zero in on the Founder as the first logical target to hit, but even if you give everyone severe PIS to make that not happen, it still changes nothing. All of the titans, including the 10 squillion identical colossal ones, are just giant squishy target dummies with slow regen. It might take a little bit for the CG side to figure out where they need to hit the titans in order to put them down permanently, but even in the meantime, the titans would just keep getting cut down over and over, not going anywhere and not causing any damage.
> 
> ...


Show me the weapon which probably isn't even building level. To assume a single character from Code Geass can solo all AOT alone with Minimal effort when feats i've been shown are city and below is insanity. I disagree I believe they have mid-level regen. That and character would need a distraction to get free shots in or attack them from a distance which will take multiple characters. Which you have avoided using by saying a single character solos. Okay. Me mentioning a numbers advantage is for the people that mention a single character soloing but if you drop that argument then I'll stop.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 25, 2022)

>city level aot
>evidence being the rumbling

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 25, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> >city level aot
> >evidence being the rumbling


You know what the difference between you and a knife is? A knife has a point.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 25, 2022)

Artist said:


> You know what the difference between you and a knife is? A knife has a point.


You know what the difference between you and a broken clock? A broken clock is at least right twice a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 25, 2022)

Artist said:


> Seriously man, are you blind or just stupid? Where do you see the post where I mention it's just a regular titan you drunk. Come on man, are you a junkie? Have you been reading anything I've been posting? Judging by you're post I guess not. Still, need feats for the combined force.


The founding titan looks like a regular titan now? Lol

Titans are slower than horses and Knightmares can fight and blitz jets lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayDox (Jun 25, 2022)

Artist said:


> You're one to talk because there's shit on your ears. Got it, YouTube comments are a legitimate argument this forum has sunken that far. You're really scraping the bottom of the barrel now you know that, right? Only for the people that take those comments seriously which apparently, you're one. Problem the Colossal Titans aren't the only titans included in this smart guy. How are they going to pinpoint him out of a variety of different titans of all shapes and sizes and how are they going to know one is controlling the others? Can they read storylines now? Are you not reading the post you're responding to? You got a precise estimate on the size or are we using no limit fallacies now? Regardless, it's still smaller than the DC I said the rumbling had.


No one's reading all that shit 🗣🗣🗣

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 25, 2022)

Artist said:


> He lacks feats to take out the entire AOT verse by himself he'll get overwhelmed by numbers eventually.


He's a cyborg, he doesn't eat he never grows tired and he doesn't sleep. 

Speaking of sleeping tho.... That's what the AoT verse is guna be doing.. Taking dirt naps after getting solo'd by orange  boy. 

Sheeeeesh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 25, 2022)

Titans have been shown to get injured by fucking flintlock rifles, but CG somehow needs above building level weaponry to damage them?
Even the Armored Titan, whose whole gimmick is that he is super durable, gets his shit ruined by AoT's version of an RPG.
So all of the normal Titans are a complete non-factor, since even CG's non-Knightmare forces are going to rip them to shreds with no difficulty.

The colossal titans don't fare much better. Their durable is hot garbage, too, so they just get cut down over and over by the mass-produced flying Knigtmares. Eventually, the CG side will notice that some Titans regenerate while some stay dead. From there, it would take a few minutes of reviewing records and data for Lelouch to figure out that the nape of the neck is the big weak spot, at which point AoT is fucked beyond repair. 

All the colossal titans go down in short order, leaving only Eren and the unique titans... who get solo'd in a few seconds by literally any custom Knightmare. 
And all of that is still with CG being under heavy PIS preventing CG from zeroing in on the Founder immediately.

AND EVEN THEN:
If everyone is in-character and Schneizel is in control of the Damokles, he might just decide to FLEIJA AoT into oblivion right out of the gate. I don't think it'd be in-character for Lelouch,  but it sure as heck is for Schneizel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2022)

What's stopping Orange kun from nuking AoTverse again with the massive tech disparity?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Jun 25, 2022)

This thread has been going on for nearly 2 months.

Fuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2022)

Its Artist stonewalling, it can go on another 3 months if we're so lucky. I've literally gone over the thread from start to end and I don't really see anything countering the massive technology level difference much less all the WMDs, Geass bullshit abilities, the Knightmare Frames, etc...that AoT can deal with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 25, 2022)

CG is below city level and AoT is hal planet level. 

Silly mecha can't handle titan regen and the rumbling speed and intimidation factor.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Artist (Jun 27, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> You know what the difference between you and a broken clock? A broken clock is at least right twice a day.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jun 27, 2022)

All the fucking titans do in the rumbling is just walk at shit, they dont have air superiority, they dont have weapon superiority, they dont have tactical superiority. they have fucking nothing going for them. They can even fly the titans up to drop on people because im pretty sure that the CG side has fucking radars and shit, so they would see the titans coming.

Im praying that your some kid trying to debate people artist because if your a grown ass man doing stonewalling and acting like a child then you need to go outside and touch some fucking grass dawg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 28, 2022)

Masterblack06 said:


> All the fucking titans do in the rumbling is just walk at shit, they dont have air superiority, they dont have weapon superiority, they dont have tactical superiority. they have fucking nothing going for them. They can even fly the titans up to drop on people because im pretty sure that the CG side has fucking radars and shit, so they would see the titans coming.
> 
> Im praying that your some kid trying to debate people artist because if your a grown ass man doing stonewalling and acting like a child then you need to go outside and touch some fucking grass dawg.


Artist logic
>rumbling wiped off most of humanity
>>they are continent level dc

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 29, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> You know what the difference between you and a broken clock? A broken clock is at least right twice a day.


In all seriousness you're right, because I'm right more than twice a day so there is a difference.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 29, 2022)

Artist said:


> In all seriousness you're right, because I'm right more than twice a day so there is a difference.


I said, at least.
Which actually has proven me right.
You’re right that i am right, and you are wrong about thinking you can be right more than once a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2022)

Masterblack06 said:


> All the fucking titans do in the rumbling is just walk at shit, they dont have air superiority, they dont have weapon superiority, they dont have tactical superiority. they have fucking nothing going for them. They can even fly the titans up to drop on people because im pretty sure that the CG side has fucking radars and shit, so they would see the titans coming.
> 
> Im praying that your some kid trying to debate people artist because if your a grown ass man doing stonewalling and acting like a child then you need to go outside and touch some fucking grass dawg.


Most of the regular titans are also functionally brainless as well. So utilizing anything besides "mobbing" something or someone throws out any other strategy where as you have Knightmare Frames that can aerially bombard things, nuke strategically or tactically, tons of WMDs, etc...


----------



## Artist (Jul 2, 2022)

JayDox said:


> No one's reading all that shit 🗣🗣🗣


Good because if you don't read it you can't come up with a rebuttal. I win by default then.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2022)

Artist said:


> Good because if you don't read it you can't come up with a rebuttal. I win by default then.


That isn't how debating works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 2, 2022)

SSMG said:


> He's a cyborg, he doesn't eat he never grows tired and he doesn't sleep.
> 
> Speaking of sleeping tho.... That's what the AoT verse is guna be doing.. Taking dirt naps after getting solo'd by orange  boy.
> 
> Sheeeeesh


Well, since he doesn't have to sleep or get tired, he could outlast them eventually.  He isn't soloing he still needs help if he is going to last until night. P.S. Page 15 halfway there.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 2, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Titans have been shown to get injured by fucking flintlock rifles, but CG somehow needs above building level weaponry to damage them?
> Even the Armored Titan, whose whole gimmick is that he is super durable, gets his shit ruined by AoT's version of an RPG.
> So all of the normal Titans are a complete non-factor, since even CG's non-Knightmare forces are going to rip them to shreds with no difficulty.
> 
> ...


So now flintlock rifles >>>> Titans got to love how DC doesn't even matter anymore. the Armor Titan is now the most durable titan in the AOT universe. Are we giving up on the 1-character solos already? Man, What? The Colossal Titan is a giant nuke and can wipeout an entire city-block with a wave of his arm. Makeup your minds is he reviewing data or is he fighting the Founder Titan. Good thing we're not using the Manga version huh would be a real dick move for me to mention we're using the manga version huh. you know what why not both I did all titans afterall and some don't even exist in the anime. Yeah, but he needs help which means I was right about no one soloing. And what is Fleija?

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 1 | Old 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 3, 2022)

Artist said:


> So now flintlock rifles >>>> Titans got to love how DC doesn't even matter anymore. the Armor Titan is now the most durable titan in the AOT universe. Are we giving up on the 1-character solos already? Man, What? The Colossal Titan is a giant nuke and can wipeout an entire city-block with a wave of his arm. Makeup your minds is he reviewing data or is he fighting the Founder Titan. Good thing we're not using the Manga version huh would be a real dick move for me to mention we're using the manga version huh. you know what why not both I did all titans afterall and some don't even exist in the anime. Yeah, but he needs help which means I was right about no one soloing. And what is Fleija?


Stupid

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2022)

He is suffering for his art.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 3, 2022)

Artist Stonewall.


----------



## SSBMonado (Jul 3, 2022)

Artist said:


> And what is Fleija?



You're not even trying any more.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 3, 2022)

Artist:



Also Artist:



			
				Artist said:
			
		

> And What is Fleija?



Caught in 4k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fang (Jul 3, 2022)

Qinglong said:


> Artist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely kek


----------



## Artist (Jul 4, 2022)

Fang said:


> What's stopping Orange kun from nuking AoTverse again with the massive tech disparity?


Several things that I've already stated go back and read the posts

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 4, 2022)

Artist said:


> Several things that I've already go back and read the posts


So nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 4, 2022)

Fang said:


> Its Artist stonewalling, it can go on another 3 months if we're so lucky. I've literally gone over the thread from start to end and I don't really see anything countering the massive technology level difference much less all the WMDs, Geass bullshit abilities, the Knightmare Frames, etc...that AoT can deal with.


Dude, i've been stopping every 2 days the fact that this is still on the front page is do to butthurt people spamming 15 comments in a row. Then you've read nothing, or you did what the other guy said and stayed clear of the posts/walls of text that were too big to read. Shame too those had important information in them.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 4, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> CG is below city level and AoT is hal planet level.
> 
> Silly mecha can't handle titan regen and the rumbling speed and intimidation factor.


Have you been reading the posts or not?

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 4, 2022)

Artist said:


> Have you been reading the posts or not?


I don't read my own posts that would be egotistical.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jul 4, 2022)

This is some next level clown world shit and at this point artist you just need to be fucking banned

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 5, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Artist logic
> >rumbling wiped off most of humanity
> >>they are continent level dc


Reading comprehension is lost to you isn't it?

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 5, 2022)

Fang said:


> Most of the regular titans are also functionally brainless as well. So utilizing anything besides "mobbing" something or someone throws out any other strategy where as you have Knightmare Frames that can aerially bombard things, nuke strategically or tactically, tons of WMDs, etc...


The mindless titans being mindless shouldn't be a factor here since I've already stated multiple times that they're being controlled.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 5, 2022)

@Iwandesu @MusubiKazesaru 


Artist is clearly stonewalling and ignoring arguments in this thread


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 5, 2022)

The result is obvious. I’m locking it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------

